# Coppervape Skyline Discussion



## spiv

boxerulez said:


> Wow how on earth did they bring another batch so fast compared to the timespan between the last 2 batches?



I had to mail the guy last time and get the release info and it was still weeks away. 

But the Coppervape version coming out in this time period makes me think that perhaps they outsourced some of the production? It would explain the clone's quality and how parts are interchangable with the authentic. 

Either way, I'm glad production of the Skyline has ramped up so more people can enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Deckie

spiv said:


> I had to mail the guy last time and get the release info and it was still weeks away.
> 
> But the Coppervape version coming out in this time period makes me think that perhaps they outsourced some of the production? It would explain the clone's quality and how parts are interchangable with the authentic.
> 
> Either way, I'm glad production of the Skyline has ramped up so more people can enjoy it.


I tend to agree @spiv , I actually couldn't believe the time frame between the previous release & this one. Your theory makes perfect sense from a business perspective to reach a broader untapped market. Only my 2 cents worth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## wikus

Now I can get an authentic ultem tank for my skyclone whoohoii

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

To keep everyone happy please post your Skyclone discussions in this thread.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 22


----------



## Lee

Chukin'Vape said:


> View attachment 98850


You said it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## spiv

Rob Fisher said:


> To keep everyone happy please post your Skyclone discussions in this thread.



Thanks Rob. 
Please can you name it correctly though. Coppervape Skyline Discussion

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys... just chill... there is a thread for the authentic and a thread for the clone. Guys discussing the authentic don't want to wade through clone discussion and visa versa.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wikus

Ok so where can I post for an authentic ultem tank for my "authentic" skyline

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

spiv said:


> Thanks Rob.
> Please can you name it correctly though. Coppervape Skyline Discussion



Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## wikus

My 2c.

ESG has now seen the impact of the coppervape skyline and will push now to get more authentics out there and try to cash in while they still have a chance, I reckon everyone that couldn't get an authentic is now buying from coppervape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys... just chill... there is a thread for the authentic and a thread for the clone. Guys discussing the authentic don't want to wade through clone discussion and visa versa.



Can we get for the goon clone, avo clone, serpent mini clone etc etc as well?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SparMan

wikus said:


> Ok so where can I post for an authentic ultem tank for my "authentic" skyline



Clearly we need a separate group for the half authentic half clone tanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strontium

Chukin'Vape said:


> View attachment 98850


Reply of the year

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strontium

SparMan said:


> Clearly we need a separate group for the half authentic half clone tanks


For the Authentic Clones

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparMan

And thus a new class of vaper was born

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## spiv

Let's get this thread on topic. 

Anyone care to share their experiences with the Coppervape Skyline?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lee

spiv said:


> Let's get this thread on topic.
> 
> Anyone care to share their experiences with the Coppervape Skyline?


Yes... fantastic! I really enjoy mine. Best part is I don't have to cry that I don't have money, cause I spent 4k on a ESG Skyline!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wikus

spiv said:


> Let's get this thread on topic.
> 
> Anyone care to share their experiences with the Coppervape Skyline?


The packaging itself is not a wooden one but still a nice cardboard box not just a generic plastic holder as per normal for clones. The threads are buttery smooth, the build deck is easy enough to work with, the wicking gets a bit tricky not to much otherwise dry hits for days. Flavour is good, it's a nice smooth vape. The airdisks add a whole different dimension to it, still experimenting with the different options. Currently running some Clapton wire, 2.5 ID, I think 7 wraps. .94 ohms at 19w it's a beautiful vape and low on juice which is a mayor plus for me. Daily runner, it goes everywhere with me on top of a minikin v2, battery life is outstanding. Would recommend to everyone to buy one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Strontium

spiv said:


> Let's get this thread on topic.
> 
> Anyone care to share their experiences with the Coppervape Skyline?


It hasn't missed a beat, wicks super easy, doesn't need lube, threads are smooth, great flavour, can feel the quality in every piece and best of all, because it's so small it fits on my pico so fits in my pocket along with the R3600 I saved.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Long story short , it's basically killed any other RTA for me and will continue so until something really special comes along ....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Just wait until someone mentions that the Joyetech Unimax 22 glass fits the Skyline

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## wikus

BumbleBee said:


> Just wait until someone mentions that the Joyetech Unimax 22 glass fits the Skyline


Can u get them in ultem?!?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## boxerulez

wikus said:


> My 2c.
> 
> ESG has now seen the impact of the coppervape skyline and will push now to get more authentics out there and try to cash in while they still have a chance, I reckon everyone that couldn't get an authentic is now buying from coppervape.


So they (ESG) have just been lazy up until now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

BumbleBee said:


> Just wait until someone mentions that the Joyetech Unimax 22 glass fits the Skyline


So does the TopTank mini spare glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> So they (ESG) have just been lazy up until now?


Looks like it. or maybe Coppervape has always made them, just never been able to release them under their name & maybe that agreement has expired.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Deckie said:


> So does the TopTank mini spare glass.


Awesome 

The Toptank is 0.5mm shorter though, have you tried it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus

I wo


boxerulez said:


> So they (ESG) have just been lazy up until now?


I wouldn't say lazy just selective to keep the price high. It's a bussiness strategy for them nou their model is flipping because a competitor is making it at 10 times the speed and ten times less on the price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deckie

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome
> 
> The Toptank is 0.5mm shorter though, have you tried it?


I put it side by side with authentic when I got back in December 2016. Exactly the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

wikus said:


> Can u get them in ultem?!?


Not as far as I know, however, if @Deckie is correct and the TopTank mini glass fits then so will this....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## spiv

BumbleBee said:


> Not as far as I know, however, if @Deckie is correct and the TopTank mini glass fits then so will this....
> 
> View attachment 98859



Shut the front door! Really?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## mad_hatter

so.. where to buy? FT? anyone locally stocking them?


----------



## boxerulez

mad_hatter said:


> so.. where to buy? FT? anyone locally stocking them?


Think vendors are weary of backlash... @Sir Vape @BigGuy watch this thread, see how well the BBs are doing. People WANT clones when they are top notch like these are.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Or these Cleito tanks ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

boxerulez said:


> Think vendors are weary of backlash... @Sir Vape @BigGuy watch this thread, see how well the BBs are doing. People WANT clones when they are top notch like these are.


I'd imagine there'd be more backlash if you refuse to stock a perfectly good clone. The people who were going to buy the clone sure as hell aren't going to buy an authentic just because the clone is unavailable. They wanted the clone because it was what they could afford.
Very happy that SirVape stock the SXK BB's. To hell with the backlash.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## BumbleBee

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Or these Cleito tanks ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98872
> View attachment 98871


They would probably fit but I'm not sold on the idea of resin tank sections, who knows what leeches into the juice from that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I agree @BumbleBee . They are also ugly as .... Regarding the leeching. Ultem is just a trademark for high thermal and chemical resistant resin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BumbleBee said:


> Not as far as I know, however, if @Deckie is correct and the TopTank mini glass fits then so will this....
> 
> View attachment 98859



But does it really? Even on the authentic?


----------



## BumbleBee

Amir said:


> But does it really? Even on the authentic?


Someone else will need to confirm this in real life, I'm just comparing numbers at this point.

The TopTank Mini and Cleito both have a glass height of 19.5mm, the Skyline and Unimax 22 have a height of 20mm all with a 22mm outer diameter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

I'm gonna buy some of those, it's the only draw back is small juice capacity. With the TON of money saved buying a 1:1 clone, we can splurge on a few extras, bling it up a bit.

Pimp my tank

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## M5000

I'm not a Skyline owner and want to get a clone but FWIW check PBusardo's review on the ESG Skyline where he visits the Skyline factory. If that info is correct then the Coppervape is definitely not the same as the ESG and the slow delivery process is because the manufacturing process is pretty high tech and a single deck takes 30mins to make which I doubt is the same speed as Coppervape.

The worth it or not argument is a dead-end, if you choose to spend your money modding a Skyline GTR or buying an ESG Skyline is personal, as long as it makes you happy good for you. Just don't cheapen it by over-advertising it.

Here is the video, tour starts at 3:49

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## wikus

Supposedly they picked up the pace on the manufacturing, the next batch esg skylines are almost ready, probably trying to catch up to coppervape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

M5000 said:


> I'm not a Skyline owner and want to get a clone but FWIW check PBusardo's review on the ESG Skyline where he visits the Skyline factory. If that info is correct then the Coppervape is definitely not the same as the ESG and the slow delivery process is because the manufacturing process is pretty high tech and a single deck takes 30mins to make which I doubt is the same speed as Coppervape.
> 
> The worth it or not argument is a dead-end, if you choose to spend your money modding a Skyline GTR or buying an ESG Skyline is personal, as long as it makes you happy good for you. Just don't cheapen it by over-advertising it.
> 
> Here is the video, tour starts at 3:49



You're 100% right! 

If it takes that long to make a single deck, and it took them almost 6 months to make the last batch, how can they have another batch ready to go in 1 month? It's a 5x increase in production in 1 month.
That was the question asked. 

Coincidentally, Coppervape released their clone in this month which is a perfect clone, to the point where all parts are interchangeable.

I just had a wild conspiracy theory which makes more sense the more you think about it. Especially from a business perspective if ESG makes $10 off every Skyline that Coppervape sells. It's win win win (ESG, Coppervape, Consumer).

But again, you're right. It's a dead end. Vape what you enjoy and makes you happy. Who makes it doesn't matter as much as the vape you get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Strontium

M5000 said:


> I'm not a Skyline owner and want to get a clone but FWIW check PBusardo's review on the ESG Skyline where he visits the Skyline factory. If that info is correct then the Coppervape is definitely not the same as the ESG and the slow delivery process is because the manufacturing process is pretty high tech and a single deck takes 30mins to make which I doubt is the same speed as Coppervape.
> 
> The worth it or not argument is a dead-end, if you choose to spend your money modding a Skyline GTR or buying an ESG Skyline is personal, as long as it makes you happy good for you. Just don't cheapen it by over-advertising it.
> 
> Here is the video, tour starts at 3:49


We've taken the expensive one and the Coppervape one and all the parts are identical and interchangeable, hence it's been marketed as a 1:1 clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

I've refrained from using the words authentic and clone in the same thread as it apparently upsets the HE crowd and gets comments deleted.

In future please use the term "expensive one" or "the look at me version" instead of the dreaded Auth..... word. 
Using the dreaded Auth...... word in clone threads will be reported for deletion.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Amir

Strontium said:


> I'm gonna buy some of those, it's the only draw back is small juice capacity. With the TON of money saved buying a 1:1 clone, we can splurge on a few extras, bling it up a bit.
> 
> Pimp my tank



Keep digging... eventually you'll find a nerve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strontium

Amir said:


> Keep digging... eventually you'll find a nerve
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not aimed at you mate, you haven't slagged us off at any stage as far as I'm aware.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Strontium said:


> Not aimed at you mate, you haven't slagged us off at any stage as far as I'm aware.



I'm aware it's not aimed at me but even if it was it wouldn't bother me... I'm cool like that. I'm just taking a minute to step back and appreciate the effort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mad_hatter

boxerulez said:


> Think vendors are weary of backlash... @Sir Vape @BigGuy watch this thread, see how well the BBs are doing. People WANT clones when they are top notch like these are.


Vendor Backlash? Farking LOL, most of them made their money selling clones and many still do.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## umzungu

Could we please stop discussing the ESG version here - it has its own thread - this thread is for the Coppervape version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

spiv said:


> You're 100% right!
> 
> If it takes that long to make a single deck, and it took them almost 6 months to make the last batch, how can they have another batch ready to go in 1 month? It's a 5x increase in production in 1 month.
> That was the question asked.
> 
> Coincidentally, Coppervape released their clone in this month which is a perfect clone, to the point where all parts are interchangeable.
> 
> I just had a wild conspiracy theory which makes more sense the more you think about it. Especially from a business perspective if ESG makes $10 off every Skyline that Coppervape sells. It's win win win (ESG, Coppervape, Consumer).
> 
> But again, you're right. It's a dead end. Vape what you enjoy and makes you happy. Who makes it doesn't matter as much as the vape you get.



Could it be that the dreaded 5 month delay was actually not a production delay and it has been in fact 6 months between batches?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Where can i get a skyclone?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Kalashnikov said:


> Where can i get a skyclone?


For the moment, only the chinese vendors (Fasttech, 3fVape etc)


----------



## boxerulez

Kalashnikov said:


> Where can i get a *Coppervape Skyline {Fixed that for you}*?


My bets are Sir Vape will bring them in, if they want to make a killing. The hype created by the owners of the expensive ones will turn the Coppervape Skyline into a fast seller and even an upsell on any orders.


----------



## Amir

I'm here because the deck is the same, the parameters are the same... Therefore the tips and tricks and useful info will be the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jprossouw

I'll definitely buy the coppervape skyline


----------



## boxerulez

Amir said:


> I'm here because the deck is the same, the parameters are the same... Therefore the tips and tricks and useful info will be the same.


And when another part of your authentic warps or gets stuck you can just get a coppervape and use the parts to actually increase the quality of your authentic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir

boxerulez said:


> And when another part of your authentic warps or gets stuck you can just get a coppervape and use the parts to actually increase the quality of your authentic



That too... But I'm interested in the Cleito bubble tank concept thing...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## boxerulez

Amir said:


> That too... But I'm interested in the Cleito bubble tank concept thing...


Yeah looks really cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

And now we wait.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Strontium

A week now with this "punishment", I've had enough of this shit thanks, @admin pls delete my account.
Laters taters

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Strontium said:


> A week now with this "punishment", I've had enough of this shit thanks, @admin pls delete my account.
> Laters taters


Noooooooooooooooo - I enjoy your posts!


----------



## Amir

Strontium said:


> A week now with this "punishment", I've had enough of this shit thanks, @admin pls delete my account.
> Laters taters



What the problem is? If it's about you wanting a Skyclone... I might have one in a week or 2...


----------



## ddk1979

Any news about how the Coppervape Skyline is performing ?

.


----------



## wikus

ddk1979 said:


> Any news about how the Coppervape Skyline is performing ?
> 
> .


I've been using it everyday no problems at all, the threads are still buttery smooth after multiple cleaning, recoil and wickings. Flavour still awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks for the update @wikus ... I'm keen to get one myself, only con is that I'll have to do an international order.

.


----------



## Petrus

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the update @wikus ... I'm keen to get one myself, only con is that I'll have to do an international order.
> 
> .


Don't 3fvape have a DHL option for shipping?


----------



## kev mac

spiv said:


> I had to mail the guy last time and get the release info and it was still weeks away.
> 
> But the Coppervape version coming out in this time period makes me think that perhaps they outsourced some of the production? It would explain the clone's quality and how parts are interchangable with the authentic.
> 
> Either way, I'm glad production of the Skyline has ramped up so more people can enjoy it.


@spiv I mentioned this the other day but inadvertently posted in the wrong thread.Anyway I have one on the way from F.T.It cost $26usd ,looks pretty good from the pictures and I know from experience that Coppervape puts out a good product.No guilt trip buying this clone as I have found it nearly impossible to obtain the authentic. Not to mention the high price.I am anxious to try this one and should have it in a week or so.I think we all saw this coming,although I'm a bit surprised it took this long to be cloned.


----------



## Amir

kev mac said:


> @spiv I mentioned this the other day but inadvertently posted in the wrong thread.Anyway I have one on the way from F.T.It cost $26usd ,looks pretty good from the pictures and I know from experience that Coppervape puts out a good product.No guilt trip buying this clone as I have found it nearly impossible to obtain the authentic. Not to mention the high price.I am anxious to try this one and should have it in a week or so.I think we all saw this coming,although I'm a bit surprised it took this long to be cloned.



I know some guys with the authentic and the clone, and they have run side by side tests. There is little to no difference between the 2. This is from reliable sources so I too went ahead and got myself one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee

As far as I know @BumbleBee is getting in stock of the skyline, pretty soon..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## mad_hatter

Also waiting on mine from FT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

kev mac said:


> @spiv I mentioned this the other day but inadvertently posted in the wrong thread.Anyway I have one on the way from F.T.It cost $26usd ,looks pretty good from the pictures and I know from experience that Coppervape puts out a good product.No guilt trip buying this clone as I have found it nearly impossible to obtain the authentic. Not to mention the high price.I am anxious to try this one and should have it in a week or so.I think we all saw this coming,although I'm a bit surprised it took this long to be cloned.



I actually have the clone. I missed the sale because I was stuck in traffic on the way home, and I don't touch my phone while I drive. I then made the same decision as I did with the Billet Box and got the clone. It works perfectly. I honestly couldn't care less about how it compares to the authentic. At the end of the day it's an RTA that produces great flavour. You're going to love yours when it arrives.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## wikus

http://vapeguy.co.za/coppervape-skyline-rta-clone?search=Skyline

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Well done to VapeGuy vendor for bringing this in , it will sell out FAST ..... gogogogogogo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras

Order placed !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Only 3 left, they going crazy fast


----------



## wikus

Strontium said:


> Only 3 left, they going crazy fast


At that price point it's outstanding value for money.


----------



## BubiSparks

Order placed about 45 minutes ago. There were 9 available, now only 3 

I ordered a few with all the bits n pieces from 3FVape a couple of weeks ago, but couldn't resist getting one sooner

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979

Petrus said:


> Don't 3fvape have a DHL option for shipping?




Not sure what the current cost of shipping is via DHL, but when I checked a few months ago, they quoted about $27 which was more than what I wanted to order, so decided against that shipping option.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Only 2 left now. Go go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Amir said:


> I know some guys with the authentic and the clone, and they have run side by side tests. There is little to no difference between the 2. This is from reliable sources so I too went ahead and got myself one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This doesn't surprise me, some companies put out quality clones.The Sherman clone I bought is excellent and so is the SXK Hadaly I picked up.


----------



## kev mac

Petrus said:


> Don't 3fvape have a DHL option for shipping?


If I'm not mistaken they do.


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the update @wikus ... I'm keen to get one myself, only con is that I'll have to do an international order.
> 
> .


I just placed my order with The Vape Guy, theres still 3 left now. (R490 +R99 shipping)
http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-At...ape-skyline-rta-clone?sort=p.price&order=DESC

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

spiv said:


> I actually have the clone. I missed the sale because I was stuck in traffic on the way home, and I don't touch my phone while I drive. I then made the same decision as I did with the Billet Box and got the clone. It works perfectly. I honestly couldn't care less about how it compares to the authentic. At the end of the day it's an RTA that produces great flavour. You're going to love yours when it arrives.


Hi @spiv ,mine arrived as I was reading your response so I excitedly got it from my mailbox and sat down to open it.As I took inventory on it I put Geaky Vapes review tutorial on to see how to take it apart.The construction looks a-one until I found that I couldn't unscrew my juice control. I followed the advice and tried to unscrew it counter clockwise but no dice.I put a drop of Royal Purple on where the seam is and now I wait.It figures if this isn't a common problem mine would be the one in a thousand that fouls up.I hope it's just a minor snag as I was looking forward to this one.Oh well!


----------



## spiv

kev mac said:


> Hi @spiv ,mine arrived as I was reading your response so I excitedly got it from my mailbox and sat down to open it.As I took inventory on it I put Geaky Vapes review tutorial on to see how to take it apart.The construction looks a-one until I found that I couldn't unscrew my juice control. I followed the advice and tried to unscrew it counter clockwise but no dice.I put a drop of Royal Purple on where the seam is and now I wait.It figures if this isn't a common problem mine would be the one in a thousand that fouls up.I hope it's just a minor snag as I was looking forward to this one.Oh well!



If it doesn't work, chuck it in the freezer for 20 mins. Take it out and try again. Remember to unscrew that metal part just below the JFC before you try turn it, just to be safe that isn't stopping anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

kev mac said:


> Hi @spiv ,mine arrived as I was reading your response so I excitedly got it from my mailbox and sat down to open it.As I took inventory on it I put Geaky Vapes review tutorial on to see how to take it apart.The construction looks a-one until I found that I couldn't unscrew my juice control. I followed the advice and tried to unscrew it counter clockwise but no dice.I put a drop of Royal Purple on where the seam is and now I wait.It figures if this isn't a common problem mine would be the one in a thousand that fouls up.I hope it's just a minor snag as I was looking forward to this one.Oh well!


I think I recall that that was an issue with the authentics too. @spiv 's freezer trick was the winning solution in that case too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

spiv said:


> If it doesn't work, chuck it in the freezer for 20 mins. Take it out and try again. Remember to unscrew that metal part just below the JFC before you try turn it, just to be safe that isn't stopping anything.


I did this as it has helped me in the past.No dice.I'm just going to send it back.Shame tho as this arrived in nine days,a fast tech record for me.Go figure.The way my luck runs it'll be out of stock. LoL


----------



## Amir

kev mac said:


> This doesn't surprise me, some companies out quality clones.The Sherman clone I bought is excellent and so is the SXK Hadaly I picked up.



When it comes to the hadaly, I prefer the clone because the top cap isn't as tight as the one on the original. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Skyclone  dropped off this morning. Cant wait to get it going this evening to see what all the hype is about


----------



## Caveman

Got mine from TheVapeGuy this morning also. Will check it out when I get home after work.


----------



## incredible_hullk

kev mac said:


> Hi @spiv ,mine arrived as I was reading your response so I excitedly got it from my mailbox and sat down to open it.As I took inventory on it I put Geaky Vapes review tutorial on to see how to take it apart.The construction looks a-one until I found that I couldn't unscrew my juice control. I followed the advice and tried to unscrew it counter clockwise but no dice.I put a drop of Royal Purple on where the seam is and now I wait.It figures if this isn't a common problem mine would be the one in a thousand that fouls up.I hope it's just a minor snag as I was looking forward to this one.Oh well!


@kev mac then it's a 1:1 clone as I had same issue with my authentic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Order placed on Sunday for skyclone from 3F. Would've taken delivery yesterday but because I'm out of the country the office was closed for lunch as I usually work the lunch shift. How's that for record time? 2 days for delivery from china. That's faster than some of our local vendors lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv

kev mac said:


> I did this as it has helped me in the past.No dice.I'm just going to send it back.Shame tho as this arrived in nine days,a fast tech record for me.Go figure.The way my luck runs it'll be out of stock. LoL



That's a shame. It does come a little tight but loosens up quite quickly once it can move. Hope your next one is better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## morras

Just got mine - really impressed with the build quality !!!

What size diameter coil would you guys recommend going with ?


----------



## Hakhan

kev mac said:


> Hi @spiv ,mine arrived as I was reading your response so I excitedly got it from my mailbox and sat down to open it.As I took inventory on it I put Geaky Vapes review tutorial on to see how to take it apart.The construction looks a-one until I found that I couldn't unscrew my juice control. I followed the advice and tried to unscrew it counter clockwise but no dice.I put a drop of Royal Purple on where the seam is and now I wait.It figures if this isn't a common problem mine would be the one in a thousand that fouls up.I hope it's just a minor snag as I was looking forward to this one.Oh well!


is the juice flow stuck in the closed positioned? if you remove the top cover and cap you should see a hex nut. see if you can turn this by hand. I somehow closed mine and may have turned the top cap to many times and I suspect the top cap fails to catch the hex nut when it lies to low. I think there is a video link using a socket to open but if it's too tight don't force it as it may warp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Amir said:


> Order placed on Sunday for skyclone from 3F. Would've taken delivery yesterday but because I'm out of the country the office was closed for lunch as I usually work the lunch shift. How's that for record time? 2 days for delivery from china. That's faster than some of our local vendors lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn thats impressive, whats the secret? Wich delivery option did you take?

Enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

My Fasttech Skyclone arrived in SA today (after about a week). But now the *real *wait begins, obviously.
However none of that really matters since my Skyclone from VapeGuy should be here tomorrow anyway 
Question: how do you get the SA tracking number?


_2017-07-12 12:50
Destination Country, Item arrived to destination country.

2017-07-12 01:40
Turkey, ISTANBUL, Item was uplifted to flight to destination country.

2017-07-10 19:27
Turkey, Gonderi yurt disina sevk edildi (Giden), The item was forwarded to the destination country (Otb)

2017-07-10 18:47
İSTANBUL(AVR), BAŞAKŞEHİR, Kabul Edildi

2017-07-07 23:19
Origin, Item departed from origin

2017-07-06 19:28
Origin, Item is at agent warehouse

2017-07-05 05:04
Origin, Sipariş Sevk Edilmek İçin Hazır/Item Is Ready for Ship_


----------



## kev mac

spiv said:


> That's a shame. It does come a little tight but loosens up quite quickly once it can move. Hope your next one is better.


It's ironic because I got this in nine days, a FT record for me.And that this clone seems really well made.I doubt I'll get this one half as fast.


----------



## kev mac

Hakhan said:


> is the juice flow stuck in the closed positioned? if you remove the top cover and cap you should see a hex nut. see if you can turn this by hand. I somehow closed mine and may have turned the top cap to many times and I suspect the top cap fails to catch the hex nut when it lies to low. I think there is a video link using a socket to open but if it's too tight don't force it as it may warp.


I went on line to get the low down on this before I started screwing with it and did indeed use the hex thingy.I did the freezer trick and used Royal Purple lube on it to try to loosen it but no go,this seems welded together.


----------



## Amir

Scissorhands said:


> Damn thats impressive, whats the secret? Wich delivery option did you take?
> 
> Enjoy bud



DHL. karma has it that I'm not even at home to open the parcel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Need some quick advice.. when I unscrewed the Skyclone's base today (just received it), an o-ring fell out. The only logical place for it to go is the bottom of the build deck, so I slid it into place with an earbud. Can someone just confirm that that's where it should actually be? Pic below (arrow indicating the o-ring I moved into place)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

aktorsyl said:


> Need some quick advice.. when I unscrewed the Skyclone's base today (just received it), an o-ring fell out. The only logical place for it to go is the bottom of the build deck, so I slid it into place with an earbud. Can someone just confirm that that's where it should actually be? Pic below (arrow indicating the o-ring I moved into place)


that is the correct spot @aktorsyl

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

incredible_hullk said:


> that is the correct spot @aktorsyl



I second this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks

LOL @aktorsyl Also received mine today and exactly the same thing happened.....

@BumbleBee the Melktert is GOOOOD! Thanks again Bud!

BTW, anyone using the skydisks? I find the included large one too restrictive and am running without one installed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

BubiSparks said:


> LOL @aktorsyl Also received mine today and exactly the same thing happened.....
> 
> @BumbleBee the Melktert is GOOOOD! Thanks again Bud!
> 
> BTW, anyone using the skydisks? I find the included large one too restrictive and am running without one installed...


That Melktert is damn good.. yeah I have the big one in. I quite enjoy the restriveness of it. That being said, I want to take it out to test alsp

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

BubiSparks said:


> LOL @aktorsyl Also received mine today and exactly the same thing happened.....
> 
> @BumbleBee the Melktert is GOOOOD! Thanks again Bud!
> 
> BTW, anyone using the skydisks? I find the included large one too restrictive and am running without one installed...


That melktert is fantastic. Well done @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Caveman said:


> That Melktert is damn good.. yeah I have the big one in. I quite enjoy the restriveness of it. That being said, I want to take it out to test alsp
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I kinda find it more restrictive than the BB (which is a massive plus for me, I prefer restricted lung hits)


----------



## aktorsyl

Having vaped on it during the evening, I can certainly see why it's such an acclaimed tank. I have a second one on the way from FastTech (if it gets here, that is), at which point I'll probably use both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

aktorsyl said:


> Having vaped on it during the evening, I can certainly see why it's such an acclaimed tank. I have a second one on the way from FastTech (if it gets here, that is), at which point I'll probably use both.


I agree, I played with the wicking a lot and finally got it right. This tank kills the engine Nano on flavor. I am super impressed

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Really keen on a skyclone! Can't believe how quickly they disappeared on the Vape guy's website!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Caveman said:


> I agree, I played with the wicking a lot and finally got it right. This tank kills the engine Nano on flavor. I am super impressed
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I think it's probably the first time ever that my first wicking attempt worked 
For interest sake, what variations did you play around with?


----------



## Caveman

aktorsyl said:


> I think it's probably the first time ever that my first wicking attempt worked
> For interest sake, what variations did you play around with?


Haha I had bad luck this time round, I had them fill the whole deck and got dry hits, had then just fill the deck, but not trimmed, better but slow wicking, I had it super short and it leaked out all over the place, I have it so that I cut about 1/2 to 2/3 off from the top and tuck them against the holes gently, stick them a tad back to make a sort of pocket where the holes are and it's absolutely amazing. I am seriously impressed with the flavor.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## spiv

aktorsyl said:


> I think it's probably the first time ever that my first wicking attempt worked
> For interest sake, what variations did you play around with?



I've found that less is more with this tank. Coil placement as well. I have the top of my coil just under the top of the posts (below screw heads). I wicked it with cotton so thinned out I was sure it was going to leak but it didn't. Amazing flavour. Maybe @Scouse45 will share his wicking tutorial with us?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Caveman

spiv said:


> I've found that less is more with this tank. Coil placement as well. I have the top of my coil just under the top of the posts (below screw heads). I wicked it with cotton so thinned out I was sure it was going to leak but it didn't. Amazing flavour. Maybe @Scouse45 will share his wicking tutorial with us?


Definitely less is more. I was also sure mine would leak after I cut most of it away, but alas no leaking and bang on flavor.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv

Caveman said:


> Haha I had bad luck this time round, I had them fill the whole deck and got dry hits, had then just fill the deck, but not trimmed, better but slow wicking, I had it super short and it leaked out all over the place, I have it so that I cut about 1/2 to 2/3 off from the top and tuck them against the holes gently, stick them a tad back to make a sort of pocket where the holes are and it's absolutely amazing. I am seriously impressed with the flavor.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



It's great that you can just close the JFC and open it up again to rewick if you get it wrong. No dumping the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

spiv said:


> It's great that you can just close the JFC and open it up again to rewick if you get it wrong. No dumping the tank.


Yeah that's awesome. To me it feels like they took all the right inspiration from the kayfun V5 and made it better. The two are very similar but this is a big improvement

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan

Caveman said:


> I agree, I played with the wicking a lot and finally got it right. This tank kills the engine Nano on flavor. I am super impressed
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I Have been using a sort of pancake method posted by yaniak on the build and wick section of the forum....works like a charm


----------



## BubiSparks

Experience passed on: Don't try to fill with the JFC open - instant juice dump...

When wicked right the wicking is amazing. I get bubbles after every single draw. Never seen that in a tank before.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium

BubiSparks said:


> Experience passed on: Don't try to fill with the JFC open - instant juice dump...
> 
> When wicked right the wicking is amazing. I get bubbles after every single draw. Never seen that in a tank before.




We warned you guys, keep jfc closed. Look at it this way, you'll never make that mistake again lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/single-coil-rta-wicking-technique.t12726/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Strontium said:


> We warned you guys, keep jfc closed. Look at it this way, you'll never make that mistake again lol.



Had to try it for myself @Strontium .... Get away with it on other tanks Guess the small amount of wick used makes the difference.


----------



## spiv

Strontium said:


> We warned you guys, keep jfc closed. Look at it this way, you'll never make that mistake again lol.



I won't lie, it got me the first time. I've been good ever since.


----------



## aktorsyl

Damn, this thing produces a wet vape. Or is it just me? Very wet, very flavourful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## spiv

aktorsyl said:


> Damn, this thing produces a wet vape. Or is it just me? Very wet, very flavourful.



I take it you managed to wick this one right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

spiv said:


> I take it you managed to wick this one right


Indeed. I'm very disappointed

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## spiv

aktorsyl said:


> Indeed. I'm very disappointed



Hahaha. Finally! Well done man. We all proud of you. Glad you got it right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Damn, this thing produces a wet vape. Or is it just me? Very wet, very flavourful.



Just the way I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Anyone else getting some serious condensation from the bottom of the atty? Visibly so, even - after a puff the vapour comes out from the bottom of the airflow ring (between the atty and the mod).
I replaced the o-ring on the airflow control, but it's still happening. Not a crisis or anything, I just got into the habit of pulling for half a second after releasing the button to eliminate that, but yknow.


----------



## NielJoubert

SXK released their Skyclone, its even cheaper than the Coppervape version.
http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...izer-silver-316-stainless-steel-4ml-22mm.html
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...-skyline-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium

Looks mint


----------



## aktorsyl

SXK usually have supreme build quality. This is good news actually.


----------



## DaveH

I have the Coppervape Skyline clone and I am not sure how the air discs and the air slots tie up.

Currently I'm running it with no air disc and one slot fully open. This seem OK for me even thought I'm MTL.
Obviously the air discs are there for a reason has anyone done any experimenting with the air discs.


Dave


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> I have the Coppervape Skyline clone and I am not sure how the air discs and the air slots tie up.
> 
> Currently I'm running it with no air disc and one slot fully open. This seem OK for me even thought I'm MTL.
> Obviously the air discs are there for a reason has anyone done any experimenting with the air discs.
> 
> 
> Dave



Hi @DaveH
Have moved your post to this existing thread
Hope thats ok


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Hi @DaveH
> Have moved your post to this existing thread
> Hope thats ok



Yep, it's fine, I was going to put it here then changed my mind.

Dave


----------



## Hakhan

DaveH said:


> I have the Coppervape Skyline clone and I am not sure how the air discs and the air slots tie up.
> 
> Currently I'm running it with no air disc and one slot fully open. This seem OK for me even thought I'm MTL.
> Obviously the air discs are there for a reason has anyone done any experimenting with the air discs.
> 
> 
> Dave


The air disc tend to throttle the airflow so the air slots seems to have little impact on the amount of air going through. for mtl used the air disc with smallest holes.


----------



## DaveH

Hakhan said:


> The air disc tend to throttle the airflow so the air slots seems to have little impact on the amount of air going through. for mtl used the air disc with smallest holes.


Thanks @Hakhan I have to say I'm not quite seeing it for some reason. I understand the smallest hole will throttle the air flow but I can throttle the air flow via the air slot. 
Dave


----------



## Hakhan

DaveH said:


> Thanks @Hakhan I have to say I'm not quite seeing it for some reason. I understand the smallest hole will throttle the air flow but I can throttle the air flow via the air slot.
> Dave


The next time you rebuild don't install the coil just place the different airdisc and take a few puffs to try it out. watch geekay video on the skyclone he explains it quite well.


----------



## DaveH

Hakhan said:


> The next time you rebuild don't install the coil just place the different airdisc and take a few puffs to try it out. watch geekay video on the skyclone he explains it quite well.



Thanks @Hakhan I'll have a look see. Thanks
Dave


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> I have the Coppervape Skyline clone and I am not sure how the air discs and the air slots tie up.
> 
> Currently I'm running it with no air disc and one slot fully open. This seem OK for me even thought I'm MTL.
> Obviously the air discs are there for a reason has anyone done any experimenting with the air discs.
> 
> 
> Dave



I use the 3 big hole airdisk and wherever I set the airflow ring seems irrelevant so I rock it wide open on both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH

Hakhan said:


> The next time you rebuild don't install the coil just place the different airdisc and take a few puffs to try it out.



@Hakhan That's a good idea. 

Dave


----------



## aktorsyl

Hakhan said:


> The next time you rebuild don't install the coil just place the different airdisc and take a few puffs to try it out. watch geekay video on the skyclone he explains it quite well.


Just remember the coil itself will restrict airflow somewhat too. Account for that, and you'll be fine.


----------



## DaveH

Amir said:


> I use the 3 big hole airdisk and wherever I set the airflow ring seems irrelevant so I rock it wide open on both


Thanks @Amir one of the guys on the video said the same. I think I will just have to try it out and see what I like.

Dave


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Just remember the coil itself will restrict airflow somewhat too. Account for that, and you'll be fine.



Depends on the coil height tho as well so if your coil is sitting down low it would tighten up the airflow but my coil is in line with the top of the posts. Higher up gives better throat hit for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> Thanks @Amir one of the guys on the video said the same. I think I will just have to try it out and see what I like.
> 
> Dave



Who's this guy? Can you point him out in a crowd? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caveman

Amir said:


> Depends on the coil height tho as well so if your coil is sitting down low it would tighten up the airflow but my coil is in line with the top of the posts. Higher up gives better throat hit for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also too low makes it leak more from I've experienced. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH

Amir said:


> Who's this guy? Can you point him out in a crowd?



Yep this guy 

Dave


----------



## Amir

Caveman said:


> Also too low makes it leak more from I've experienced.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



I only went low once but out of fear of burning the airdisk when pulsing I changed on the next refill to top of coil in line with top of posts. 2.5ID alien .6 ohm and vapes like a dream. Benchmark for flavor for me. Naked brain freeze or XXX is the bees knees on that build so I have a dedicated menthols skyline and skyclone for other funny stuff like lemonades and cotton candies and stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> Yep this guy
> 
> Dave




Oh that guy.... pshht he looks like he can be my cousin man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman

Amir said:


> I only went low once but out of fear of burning the airdisk when pulsing I changed on the next refill to top of coil in line with top of posts. 2.5ID alien .6 ohm and vapes like a dream. Benchmark for flavor for me. Naked brain freeze or XXX is the bees knees on that build so I have a dedicated menthols skyline and skyclone for other funny stuff like lemonades and cotton candies and stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I'm rocking a 3mm Clapton at 0.85ohm. It really is all that and a side of chips. I'm gonna move the coil up a tad next rewick though

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Caveman said:


> Nice, I'm rocking a 3mm Clapton at 0.85ohm. It really is all that and a side of chips. I'm gonna move the coil up a tad next rewick though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Let me know how it fares. I'm open to experimentation but I really feel like I've found my nirvana with my current build, coil position and juice. So much so that I sold everything else and got another skyline. Also the 2 BB's in rotation but that's like as good as the skyline and the form factor is just sophisticated and stylish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Amir said:


> Let me know how it fares. I'm open to experimentation but I really feel like I've found my nirvana with my current build, coil position and juice. So much so that I sold everything else and got another skyline. Also the 2 BB's in rotation but that's like as good as the skyline and the form factor is just sophisticated and stylish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of the BB, I tried a friend's one the other day, with the Exocet, I think?, and I instantly fell in love with the form factor, what a seriously well designed piece of equipment

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Caveman said:


> Speaking of the BB, I tried a friend's one the other day, with the Exocet, I think?, and I instantly fell in love with the form factor, what a seriously well designed piece of equipment
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Yeah I wish I could say I was part of the team that came up with that design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Yeah I wish I could say I was part of the team that came up with that design
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I mean, it's easy to *say *it.
"Hey, Amir... I'm part of the team that came up with that design."


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Well I mean, it's easy to *say *it.
> "Hey, Amir... I'm part of the team that came up with that design."



Right I believe you... I just don't understand how you ended up on the sxk with the volatile ohms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Right I believe you... I just don't understand how you ended up on the sxk with the volatile ohms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We, errr.... We get kickbacks from the cotton manufacturers 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> We, errr.... We get kickbacks from the cotton manufacturers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yeah I'm not that quick on my feet in those kinds of situations lol... I'm a simple guy with simple tastes. Whether u like it or not is simply not my problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Yeah I'm not that quick on my feet in those kinds of situations lol... I'm a simple guy with simple tastes. Whether u like it or not is simply not my problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one went right over my head

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

I decided to use an air disc I chose the 3 x 1mm hole diameter, I think I must have lost my presence of mind. So unless you can 'suck like an electrolux' give that one a miss. 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> I decided to use an air disc I chose the 3 x 1mm hole diameter, I think I must have lost my presence of mind. So unless you can 'suck like an electrolux' give that one a miss.
> 
> Dave



Try using the biggest, wide open slot. That's restrictive enough already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH

@Amir I just thought I would try it see what it was like - I had no idea it would be so restrictive 

I'm not using any air disc and just one slot open, seems ok. 
I'll try the biggest slot just to see how it is. Tends to be a bit of a messy operation 

Dave


----------



## Greyz

I can't wait for mine to arrive so I can get in on all the Skyclne action too. Feeling all left out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Greyz said:


> I can't wait for mine to arrive so I can get in on all the Skyclne action too. Feeling all left out


Where is it coming from?
Dave


----------



## Greyz

DaveH said:


> Where is it coming from?
> Dave



I ordered a Coppervape from Gearbestr, on sale at $20.99 @DaveH - now for the long wait.
I should have just gotten 1 from Bumblebee online shop because this wait will be the death of me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> @Amir I just thought I would try it see what it was like - I had no idea it would be so restrictive
> 
> I'm not using any air disc and just one slot open, seems ok.
> I'll try the biggest slot just to see how it is. Tends to be a bit of a messy operation
> 
> Dave



It just doesn't feel right to have no airdisk in there. It's like driving a V8 at 60km/h or wearing a 2500 loafer with no secret socks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Greyz said:


> I ordered a Coppervape from Gearbestr, on sale at $20.99 @DaveH - now for the long wait.
> I should have just gotten 1 from Bumblebee online shop because this wait will be the death of me



I ordered 1 from slowtech and still waiting. In the mean time I got one from @BumbleBee cause the wait is killing me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mad_hatter

Just received mine from the big rock candy mountain. Let's see if the flavour hype is real

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

mad_hatter said:


> Just received mine from the big rock candy mountain. Let's see if the flavour hype is real


Finally got a replacement for my one with the frozen JFC after a bit of haggling with FT but I must admit it is a well built flavor Atty.Definitely worth the money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

I received my Coppervape Skyclone from The Vape Guy yesterday at Vapecon 2017. Thanks @BumbleBee fantastic service as usual.

My impressions:
The box is crappy. I am surprised that the tanks arrive intact.
Bag of o-rings and screws - great
Bag with 2 airflow pieces and tool - great. Some may like more airflow options to choose from.
The tank is fantastic. Solid and good quality. The threads are also excellent. Very smooth operation of all the moving parts.

I did not see any machine oil or anything but put it into the ultrasonic cleaner for 3 cycles and then on the dry rack.
Watched some Youtube on the build and assembled it this morning. I inserted the one airflow piece that gave the most airflow. 
Put my build in of 0.5 ohm SS316L 26G 3mm diameter and did the wicking. I think my wick was a little to much but I closed it up in any case and closed the juice flow before filling. Opened the juice flow and saw the same bubbles as mentioned in the Youtube videos.

I took the first toot at 26W and I was so surprised. 
The flavour is incredible. I understand why so many people love the tank for flavour.
The airflow was not as restrictive as I expected and the cloud was bigger than I expected.

All in all I am extremely happy with this tank so far and it is well worth the money if you are looking for flavour.

It was so nice that I chain vaped for a while and only realized when I saw the tank almost empty. Opened the top ring and removed the top piece and filled the tank. Assembled and then I saw exactly what most reviewers warned about..... Juice DUMP.



I could only laugh at myself. Next time I will remember to close the juice flow before removing the top.

Only one thing remains to be seen... does the tank leak?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

SAVaper said:


> I received my Coppervape Skyclone from The Vape Guy yesterday at Vapecon 2017. Thanks @BumbleBee fantastic service as usual.
> 
> My impressions:
> The box is crappy. I am surprised that the tanks arrive intact.
> Bag of o-rings and screws - great
> Bag with 2 airflow pieces and tool - great. Some may like more airflow options to choose from.
> The tank is fantastic. Solid and good quality. The threads are also excellent. Very smooth operation of all the moving parts.
> 
> I did not see any machine oil or anything but put it into the ultrasonic cleaner for 3 cycles and then on the dry rack.
> Watched some Youtube on the build and assembled it this morning. I inserted the one airflow piece that gave the most airflow.
> Put my build in of 0.5 ohm SS316L 26G 3mm diameter and did the wicking. I think my wick was a little to much but I closed it up in any case and closed the juice flow before filling. Opened the juice flow and saw the same bubbles as mentioned in the Youtube videos.
> 
> I took the first toot at 26W and I was so surprised.
> The flavour is incredible. I understand why so many people love the tank for flavour.
> The airflow was not as restrictive as I expected and the cloud was bigger than I expected.
> 
> All in all I am extremely happy with this tank so far and it is well worth the money if you are looking for flavour.
> 
> It was so nice that I chain vaped for a while and only realized when I saw the tank almost empty. Opened the top ring and removed the top piece and filled the tank. Assembled and then I saw exactly what most reviewers warned about..... Juice DUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> I could only laugh at myself. Next time I will remember to close the juice flow before removing the top.
> 
> Only one thing remains to be seen... does the tank leak?



The tank hasn't leaked on me once and that's without closing the JFC when not in use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Amir said:


> The tank hasn't leaked on me once and that's without closing the JFC when not in use
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir 
I must say that I have very high hopes. I do not expect any disappointments


----------



## Amir

SAVaper said:


> Thanks @Amir
> I must say that I have very high hopes. I do not expect any disappointments



I have both the clone and authentic and I have no issue with either. There is no difference either. The authentic has tighter tolerances. That's the only difference for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mad_hatter

mad_hatter said:


> Just received mine from the big rock candy mountain. Let's see if the flavour hype is real


finally got a chance to build it this weekend.
For a clone, the build quality rivals many authentics. I've pretty much parked off my other tanks in favour of this one. I put a janky build and some el-cheapo cotton and the flavor is impressive. I'm running it without the "airdisk" and it's a lovely open draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

The same thing happened to me when I unscrewed the deck and I couldn't figure for the life of me where the o ring was supposed to go.I thought it may have fell out of the bag of extras so I ran it without and so far it hasn't leaked or affected it's performance a s far as I can see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

mad_hatter said:


> finally got a chance to build it this weekend.
> For a clone, the build quality rivals many authentics. I've pretty much parked off my other tanks in favour of this one. I put a janky build and some el-cheapo cotton and the flavor is impressive. I'm running it without the "airdisk" and it's a lovely open draw.


I'm in total agreement, it really delivers and the quality's top notch in it's construction.
I'd be very interested in a comparison with the authentic by @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Quite a few ppl have done comparisons and the Coppervape stands up perfectly. What often happens is the person ends up selling the original and keeping the clone 
Unless of course, the imagined "cool" factor of having the original is needed in their lives.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> I'm in total agreement, it really delivers and the quality's top notch in it's construction.
> I'd be very interested in a comparison with the authentic by @Rob Fisher .



I haven't tested one yet...I have bought a few to test but mates have wanted them so I gave them away... I will get around to it sometime...

I had a go with one but dry burning the coil burnt the airflow insert and I got annoyed and gave up on it.


----------



## Amir

kev mac said:


> I'm in total agreement, it really delivers and the quality's top notch in it's construction.
> I'd be very interested in a comparison with the authentic by @Rob Fisher .



I currently run them side by side and the biggest difference is the tolerances which won't mean anything to you unless you have the authentic as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH

Amir said:


> I currently run them side by side and the biggest difference is the tolerances which won't mean anything to you unless you have the authentic as well.



They say there is no such thing as a 'stupid' question ................. well don't believe it 
Here's mine "what tolerances are you talking about?"
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't tested one yet...I have bought a few to test but mates have wanted them so I gave them away... I will get around to it sometime...
> 
> I had a go with one but dry burning the coil burnt the airflow insert and I got annoyed and gave up on it.


I worried about just that when I built it as the insert seems very close to the coil.So far it hasn't been an issue.
I'm using the widest air flow and I'm thinking about going "bare back" next time. I've really been enjoying this one,just about my favorite single coil RTA alongside the Ammit.The vape's smooth and very flavorful. While I'm happy with my Skyclones' price point and performance, knowing what I do now I'd pony up for the authentic if the clone did not exist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

DaveH said:


> They say there is no such thing as a 'stupid' question ................. well don't believe it
> Here's mine "what tolerances are you talking about?"
> Dave


Not to speak for @Amir but I think he's referring to the machining I.e. threading and the way the parts fit together.
If this is so then the authentic is truly world class as I am impressed with the clones' construction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium

kev mac said:


> Not to speak for @Amir but I think he's referring to the machining I.e. threading and the way the parts fit together.
> If this is so then the authentic is truly world class as I am impressed with the clones' construction.


It's overboard on the original, that's why you have to constantly lube the original or it locks up. 
Been using my coppervape for months and never had it jam once.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Strontium said:


> I*t's overboard on the original, that's why you have to constantly lube the original or it locks up. *
> Been using my coppervape for months and never had it jam once.



For a stupidly priced authentic, That's not the sort of problem I'd expect to have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> They say there is no such thing as a 'stupid' question ................. well don't believe it
> Here's mine "what tolerances are you talking about?"
> Dave



The skyline just feels more tighter than the skyclone with regards to the moving parts like jfc and afc etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

kev mac said:


> Not to speak for @Amir but I think he's referring to the machining I.e. threading and the way the parts fit together.
> If this is so then the authentic is truly world class as I am impressed with the clones' construction.



By all means... speak for Amir... you're a reliable source of information and Amir is currently inundated so thanks for handling that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kev mac

Strontium said:


> It's overboard on the original, that's why you have to constantly lube the original or it locks up.
> Been using my coppervape for months and never had it jam once.


My clone was DOA on delivery, the AFC was welded unmovable and I had to send it back for a replacement.
The new one FT sent has been fine though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

kev mac said:


> My clone was DOA on delivery, the AFC was welded unmovable and I had to send it back for a replacement.
> The new one FT sent has been fine though


Which one did you get, the sxk or coppervape?


----------



## kev mac

Strontium said:


> Which one did you get, the sxk or coppervape?


Coppervape.


----------



## DaveH

@Andre said. And it matches the SS Pico as perfectly.
I couldn't agree more so I wondered what other mods it would match 

Pico




Kbox mini




Koopor




Koopor Black




Coolfire mini




Target mini




And now for a splash of colour
Mini Minikin



There you have it 'An atty for all Mods'

But the real PLUS is the Skyline can be wicked with your teeth 


(Just a bit of fun)
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## kev mac

DaveH said:


> @Andre said. And it matches the SS Pico as perfectly.
> I couldn't agree more so I wondered what other mods it would match
> 
> Pico
> View attachment 107370
> 
> 
> 
> Kbox mini
> View attachment 107371
> 
> 
> 
> Koopor
> View attachment 107372
> 
> 
> 
> Koopor Black
> View attachment 107373
> 
> 
> 
> Coolfire mini
> View attachment 107375
> 
> 
> 
> Target mini
> View attachment 107376
> 
> 
> 
> And now for a splash of colour
> Mini Minikin
> View attachment 107377
> 
> 
> There you have it 'An atty for all Mods'
> 
> But the real PLUS is the Skyline can be wicked with your teeth
> 
> 
> (Just a bit of fun)
> Dave


It looks great on most everything, especially on that red and white Minikin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

Y


SAVaper said:


> I received my Coppervape Skyclone from The Vape Guy yesterday at Vapecon 2017. Thanks @BumbleBee fantastic service as usual.
> 
> My impressions:
> The box is crappy. I am surprised that the tanks arrive intact.
> Bag of o-rings and screws - great
> Bag with 2 airflow pieces and tool - great. Some may like more airflow options to choose from.
> The tank is fantastic. Solid and good quality. The threads are also excellent. Very smooth operation of all the moving parts.
> 
> I did not see any machine oil or anything but put it into the ultrasonic cleaner for 3 cycles and then on the dry rack.
> Watched some Youtube on the build and assembled it this morning. I inserted the one airflow piece that gave the most airflow.
> Put my build in of 0.5 ohm SS316L 26G 3mm diameter and did the wicking. I think my wick was a little to much but I closed it up in any case and closed the juice flow before filling. Opened the juice flow and saw the same bubbles as mentioned in the Youtube videos.
> 
> I took the first toot at 26W and I was so surprised.
> The flavour is incredible. I understand why so many people love the tank for flavour.
> The airflow was not as restrictive as I expected and the cloud was bigger than I expected.
> 
> All in all I am extremely happy with this tank so far and it is well worth the money if you are looking for flavour.
> 
> It was so nice that I chain vaped for a while and only realized when I saw the tank almost empty. Opened the top ring and removed the top piece and filled the tank. Assembled and then I saw exactly what most reviewers warned about..... Juice DUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> I could only laugh at myself. Next time I will remember to close the juice flow before removing the top.
> 
> Only one thing remains to be seen... does the tank leak?


You and I both found out it does when refilling with out closing the JFC. OOPS!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

kev mac said:


> It looks great on most everything, especially on that red and white Minikin.



Well I'm delighted ............. only bought that the other day

What about on a DotMod




Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

DaveH said:


> @Andre said. And it matches the SS Pico as perfectly.
> I couldn't agree more so I wondered what other mods it would match
> 
> Pico
> View attachment 107370
> 
> 
> 
> Kbox mini
> View attachment 107371
> 
> 
> 
> Koopor
> View attachment 107372
> 
> 
> 
> Koopor Black
> View attachment 107373
> 
> 
> 
> Coolfire mini
> View attachment 107375
> 
> 
> 
> Target mini
> View attachment 107376
> 
> 
> 
> And now for a splash of colour
> Mini Minikin
> View attachment 107377
> 
> 
> There you have it 'An atty for all Mods'
> 
> But the real PLUS is the Skyline can be wicked with your teeth
> 
> 
> (Just a bit of fun)
> Dave


You have too many mods! Still looks the best and most balanced on the SS Pico.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DaveH

Andre said:


> You have too many mods! .



That's true.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Loved that @DaveH !!
What a versatile tank
Never really thought of putting it on the Pico. Thanks.

And by the way, the juice colour matches the Dotmod colour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Hi guys, so i got my skyclone today and probably wicked it 10 times already but the flavour is just muted, running a 2.0 mm n80 fused clapton 7 wrap coil and the biggest air disk, using cb2 cotton but i just cant get the flavour right! Its so frustrating because i really want to keep this and have been super amped before purchasing, any suggestions or links that will help


----------



## Strontium

Jengz said:


> Hi guys, so i got my skyclone today and probably wicked it 10 times already but the flavour is just muted, running a 2.0 mm n80 fused clapton 7 wrap coil and the biggest air disk, using cb2 cotton but i just cant get the flavour right! Its so frustrating because i really want to keep this and have been super amped before purchasing, any suggestions or links that will help



With this tank, less is more. Use a lot less cotton than you'd usually use. You want a "wet vape"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Did my first build this evening. The small building space does challenge me, but fused clapton @0.46 ohm and she is a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shibz

Yeah bit higher ohms you'll get by using more wraps on the coils depending on size of wire 2 or 2.5 id will be shup and less cotton aswell and you will enjoy it much better.


----------



## Jengz

I threw in a 3.0mm id round wire 26 gauge n80, raised the coil to the top of the posts, .52ohm reading on the 75c and it’s a lot better, not anywhere near expectation but Flavour is coming through... just another question, I fluffed out my wick a lot and thinned it too but should it be a tight wick or loser than normal wicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Oh and also so rude of me but thanks so much for all the advice, really appreciate it guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shibz

Jengz said:


> I threw in a 3.0mm id round wire 26 gauge n80, raised the coil to the top of the posts, .52ohm reading on the 75c and it’s a lot better, not anywhere near expectation but Flavour is coming through... just another question, I fluffed out my wick a lot and thinned it too but should it be a tight wick or loser than normal wicking?


Thats great, fluffed out and thinning it is shup as for wicking it should be as normal not too tight or loose. Too tight you'll get dry hits too loose you'll get spit backs both aren't pleasant.


----------



## Shibz

Its a pleasure bro no stress enjoy @Jengz


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Bow Tie method is needed... trim your wick tails at an angle of 45 degrees and then tuck the thin tails into the juice channels.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium

I bow tie, loose wick, set coil very low n gives great flavour. I don't use the airdisks either.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

I currently am having a kaaaaak time with this beautiful tank but let’s try all these tactics later today


----------



## Strontium

That's weird, I had no issues, used a 2.5 Clapton, 0.45 at 20W


----------



## Jengz

Strontium said:


> That's weird, I had no issues, used a 2.5 Clapton, 0.45 at 20W


I think it’s my wicking I haven’t fixed since my issues yesterday


----------



## Jengz

So i might suck at rta’s! I just cannot get my skyline to perform, if possible could someone post some pics when they rewick? Would really appreciate it... I don’t know if I bow tie correctly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Jengz said:


> So i might suck at rta’s! I just cannot get my skyline to perform, if possible could someone post some pics when they rewick? Would really appreciate it... I don’t know if I bow tie correctly


I don't use the bow tie method but this may help. First you want the cotton quite tight in the coil, not tight enough to deform the coil but it should have quite a bit of resistance when pulling it through, comb the tails out with a pick, I use a blackhead remover, start at the tip of the tail and work towards the coil so you don't comb out clumps of cotton.

Rest your scissors by the outer o ring and cut.

Gently tuck your wicks without compressing them. The Skyline dry hits if there's too little cotton as well as too much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Moey_Ismail said:


> I don't use the bow tie method but this may help. First you want the cotton quite tight in the coil, not tight enough to deform the coil but it should have quite a bit of resistance when pulling it through, comb the tails out with a pick, I use a blackhead remover, start at the tip of the tail and work towards the coil so you don't comb out clumps of cotton.
> View attachment 110799
> Rest your scissors by the outer o ring and cut.
> View attachment 110800
> Gently tuck your wicks without compressing them. The Skyline dry hits if there's too little cotton as well as too much.
> View attachment 110801
> View attachment 110802


This is exactly how’s i wick most of my builds, I just don’t know WHY! I’ll try again later, I put some tobacco juice, element honey roasted tobacco to taste but skylines are suppose to shine with menthol fruits!


----------



## Andre

Jengz said:


> This is exactly how’s i wick most of my builds, I just don’t know WHY! I’ll try again later, I put some tobacco juice, element honey roasted tobacco to taste but skylines are suppose to shine with menthol fruits!


You do open the juice control, if I dare to ask?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Andre said:


> You do open the juice control, if I dare to ask?


Hahahaha yeah I do... some pics from my build now


----------



## Silver

Whats the inner diameter of that coil @Jengz 
I am no expert at coils but maybe its a bit big?


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Whats the inner diameter of that coil @Jengz
> I am no expert at coils but maybe its a bit big?


I tried 2.5mm then I put this 3mm in now,


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> I tried 2.5mm then I put this 3mm in now,



Feel so bad for you @Jengz 
Many other folk report great things with their Skylines

I wonder if its possible somehow that there is something wrong with yours
Maybe something slightly not right with juice flow or something

Have you tried anyone else's device?


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Feel so bad for you @Jengz
> Many other folk report great things with their Skylines
> 
> I wonder if its possible somehow that there is something wrong with yours
> Maybe something slightly not right with juice flow or something
> 
> Have you tried anyone else's device?


Can’t be because I got it from a legend @Deckie ... he had much love for it too, it’s my wicking Skills probably because after priming the coils first, the first few pulls are great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Jengz said:


> Hi guys, so i got my skyclone today and probably wicked it 10 times already but the flavour is just muted, running a 2.0 mm n80 fused clapton 7 wrap coil and the biggest air disk, using cb2 cotton but i just cant get the flavour right! Its so frustrating because i really want to keep this and have been super amped before purchasing, any suggestions or links that will help


Don't over stuff with cotton as has been previously mentioned. I also use the largest disc but I've read people saying they vape with no disks for extra air flow. Check out some videos on line perhaps someone can give some tips.Don't give up as it gives good flavor when you find your build,it'll happen!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium

I'm just stunned you managed to get 7 wraps of 3id in there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

Strontium said:


> I'm just stunned you managed to get 7 wraps of 3id in there


Hahaha when u struggling so much, you will try and do anything


----------



## Tanja

The only issue with mine is that I battle to open it! It's like it sucks tight and you need some seriously strong hands to get it open... I'm in that situation again now... it needs a re-wick... but I can't get it open... So it's laying at home patiently waiting for strong hands to help me out... The wasp nano is in use again now... at least I can open that one by myself!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Tanja said:


> The only issue with mine is that I battle to open it! It's like it sucks tight and you need some seriously strong hands to get it open... I'm in that situation again now... it needs a re-wick... but I can't get it open... So it's laying at home patiently waiting for strong hands to help me out... The wasp nano is in use again now... at least I can open that one by myself!!



I changed the o-ring like @Rob Fisher suggested and it makes a world of difference


----------



## Tanja

Amir said:


> I changed the o-ring like @Rob Fisher suggested and it makes a world of difference


It's not for the juice flow... it's to get to the actual deck...
Or will changing the O-ring on the deck itself help with that too?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Tanja said:


> The only issue with mine is that I battle to open it! It's like it sucks tight and you need some seriously strong hands to get it open... I'm in that situation again now... it needs a re-wick... but I can't get it open... So it's laying at home patiently waiting for strong hands to help me out... The wasp nano is in use again now... at least I can open that one by myself!!



This morning I can sympathize - just broke my glass for that reason. Spare glass fitted and added to my next order. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Tanja

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This morning I can sympathize - just broke my glass for that reason. Spare glass fitted and added to my next order.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Where are you ordering the spare glass from? I also need some spare glass for it.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Tanja said:


> Where are you ordering the spare glass from? I also need some spare glass for it.



PM incoming 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Tanja said:


> The only issue with mine is that I battle to open it! It's like it sucks tight and you need some seriously strong hands to get it open... I'm in that situation again now... it needs a re-wick... but I can't get it open... So it's laying at home patiently waiting for strong hands to help me out... The wasp nano is in use again now... at least I can open that one by myself!!


I can sympathize, my deck only unscrewed using a screwdriver as a pry bar in the air slots.
After I changed the glass for a slightly looser one from an *Aspire Cleito*  Melo3, it was much easier, the original was 19.92mm ID and the *Aspire Cleito* is 19.98mm ID.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Tanja said:


> It's not for the juice flow... it's to get to the actual deck...
> Or will changing the O-ring on the deck itself help with that too?



I have no idea but it's worth a try right? Anyway, that happened to me with the skyclone as well... I put the coiling rod into the airflow slot to create a sort of torque wrench kinda vibe and it worked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Tanja said:


> Where are you ordering the spare glass from? I also need some spare glass for it.


I got mine from Juicy Joes in Tableview, but anyone stocking the Aspire Cleito will do.

Receipt / Tax Invoice
Invoice #: 6595Tue, 05 Sep ’17 1:21 pmServed by: Register On register: Main Register
1 × Dutchess / 100ml / 3mg R350,00
1 × Aspire Cleito Replacement Glass R50,00
Subtotal R350,88
Tax (VAT) R49,12
TOTAL R400,00


----------



## Tanja

blujeenz said:


> I can sympathize, my deck only unscrewed using a screwdriver as a pry bar in the air slots.
> After I changed the glass for a slightly looser one from a Melo3, it was much easier, the original was 19.92mm ID and the Melo3 is 19.98mm ID.


And the melo3 glass doesn't cause leaking frustrations??


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> I changed the o-ring like @Rob Fisher suggested and it makes a world of difference


@Amir - which o-ring 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> And the melo3 glass doesn't cause leaking frustrations??


I believe the correct size is 22x27mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Amir - which o-ring
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Paging uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## Tanja

blujeenz said:


> No, not at all.


Then I think I will rather go for that! Thank you so much!!

Ok... now does anyone know who stocks replacement glass for the melo3??


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

blujeenz said:


> No, not at all.



I just checked and the Melo 3 glass is taller 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

https://www.vapeking.co.za/melo-3-replacement-glass.html

Is this the right one?


----------



## blujeenz

Tanja said:


> Then I think I will rather go for that! Thank you so much!!
> 
> Ok... now does anyone know who stocks replacement glass for the melo3??





> https://www.vapeking.co.za/melo-3-replacement-glass.html
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/eleaf-melo-3-mini-spare-glass
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/eleaf-melo-mini-3-2ml-replacement-glass
> 
> You need the 2ml one, not the nano or 6ml.


Corrected... its the Aspire Cleito, the 22mm version not the 120W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

blujeenz said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/melo-3-replacement-glass.html
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/eleaf-melo-3-mini-spare-glass
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/eleaf-melo-mini-3-2ml-replacement-glass
> 
> You need the 2ml one, not the nano or 6ml.


Noted thanks!!


----------



## Jengz

The only think my skyclone is currently good for, providing a drip tip for my wasp


----------



## blujeenz

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I just checked and the Melo 3 glass is taller
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Sorry, I boobed, its the Aspire Cleito glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Tanja said:


> Noted thanks!!


Correction, its the Aspire Cleito glass, not the melo3... brain fart due to an early morning.

*Receipt / Tax Invoice
Invoice #: 6595Tue, 05 Sep ’17 1:21 pmServed by: Register On register: Main Register
1 × Dutchess / 100ml / 3mg R350,00
1 × Aspire Cleito Replacement Glass R50,00
Subtotal R350,88
Tax (VAT) R49,12
TOTAL R400,00*


----------



## Tanja

blujeenz said:


> Correction, its the Aspire Cleito glass, not the melo3... brain fart due to an early morning.
> 
> *Receipt / Tax Invoice
> Invoice #: 6595Tue, 05 Sep ’17 1:21 pmServed by: Register On register: Main Register
> 1 × Dutchess / 100ml / 3mg R350,00
> 1 × Aspire Cleito Replacement Glass R50,00
> Subtotal R350,88
> Tax (VAT) R49,12
> TOTAL R400,00*


Ahhh... Awesome thanks! 
Where did you order it from? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Tanja said:


> Ahhh... Awesome thanks!
> Where did you order it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Juicy Joes in Tableview.

SirVape is sold out but VapeKing seem to still have stock.
https://www.vapeking.co.za/cleito-replacement-glass-vape-king.html
https://www.vapeking.co.za/cleito-replacement-glass-vape-king.html
Its the plain Cleito not the 120W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones

CHANGE THIS O-RING , may be yours is not sealing correctly and causing enough of a vacuum. Also IMHO that first wicking looked too thick on the tails and the second was too thin on the body and to short on the tails.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan

Tanja said:


> The only issue with mine is that I battle to open it! It's like it sucks tight and you need some seriously strong hands to get it open... I'm in that situation again now... it needs a re-wick... but I can't get it open... So it's laying at home patiently waiting for strong hands to help me out... The wasp nano is in use again now... at least I can open that one by myself!!


get one of those ceramic tweeters with like a bottle opener end bit. 
http://www.3fvape.com/vape-tools/13...query=ceramic+tweezer&results=53#.WeiFK9WCxEY


----------



## Hakhan

Jengz said:


> Hahahaha yeah I do... some pics from my build now
> View attachment 110821
> View attachment 110822
> View attachment 110823
> View attachment 110824
> View attachment 110825


2.5 ID and you may want to take out a wrap. Too much wick in the juice channel. before you tuck it in blow on the wick "almost like the pancake method" and put in little wick at a time. Once the juice channel is filled with cotton lightly packed trim the rest off. (if you using bow tie method i would say trim of about 40% on a 2.5 ID),

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

AND..... BAM! Skyline, you beaut! FINALLY the skyclone has changed status from being an it to a she!!! And what a beautiful experience! 

Thanks to the awesome advice from all, I’m really happy I didn’t give up and now just to top HER up with some xxx! Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

@Tanja 
Something like this will get the atty apart.
Just make sure you know which way to turn 
The pliers are NOT squashing anything just placed inside to stop the top from turning.








Put some PG on that black o ring will help to lubricate it - stops it from sticking.



Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Jengz said:


> AND..... BAM! Skyline, you beaut! FINALLY the skyclone has changed status from being an it to a she!!! And what a beautiful experience!
> 
> Thanks to the awesome advice from all, I’m really happy I didn’t give up and now just to top HER up with some xxx! Beautiful!]



Well I am disappointed, I thought I was going to get a Skyline really cheap.   

Just kidding  I'm glad you have come right. 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja

DaveH said:


> @Tanja
> Something like this will get the atty apart.
> Just make sure you know which way to turn
> The pliers are NOT squashing anything just placed inside to stop the top from turning.
> 
> View attachment 110889
> 
> 
> View attachment 110890
> 
> 
> 
> Put some PG on that black o ring will help to lubricate it - stops it from sticking.
> View attachment 110891
> 
> 
> Dave


Oh awesome thanks! Gonna try that tonight! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja

Jengz said:


> AND..... BAM! Skyline, you beaut! FINALLY the skyclone has changed status from being an it to a she!!! And what a beautiful experience!
> 
> Thanks to the awesome advice from all, I’m really happy I didn’t give up and now just to top HER up with some xxx! Beautiful!
> View attachment 110888


Glad you persisted! The skyline is really awesome once you figure out all these little tricks... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Tanja said:


> The only issue with mine is that I battle to open it! It's like it sucks tight and you need some seriously strong hands to get it open... I'm in that situation again now... it needs a re-wick... but I can't get it open... So it's laying at home patiently waiting for strong hands to help me out... The wasp nano is in use again now... at least I can open that one by myself!!



Hi @Tanja

My mom used to have the exact same problem with the old Nautilus Mini. She couldn't open it after a while. Not sure exactly why that happened but I think the suction contributes to it. The solution was to put some VG/PG on a finger and lubricate the rubber o ring that the glass made contact with - every time she opened it. That sorted it out.

The other way is to try open it with rubber gloves that give you better grip.

Not sure if this will help you with your tank but worth a try


----------



## Strontium

Jengz said:


> AND..... BAM! Skyline, you beaut! FINALLY the skyclone has changed status from being an it to a she!!! And what a beautiful experience!
> 
> Thanks to the awesome advice from all, I’m really happy I didn’t give up and now just to top HER up with some xxx! Beautiful!
> View attachment 110888



Glad you finally came right bud. 
So the tank is sorted, now we just need to fix up your choice of juice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Strontium said:


> Glad you finally came right bud.
> So the tank is sorted, now we just need to fix up your choice of juice.


Currently vaping xxx in it and it’s bomb digitty! Want to try my favourite tobaccos also


----------



## Jengz

Strontium said:


> Glad you finally came right bud.
> So the tank is sorted, now we just need to fix up your choice of juice.


What would you recommend?


----------



## ddk1979

Jengz said:


> AND..... BAM! Skyline, you beaut! FINALLY the skyclone has changed status from being an it to a she!!! And what a beautiful experience!
> 
> Thanks to the awesome advice from all, I’m really happy I didn’t give up and now just to top HER up with some xxx! Beautiful!
> View attachment 110888




@Jengz , show us the wicking that finally worked.

.


----------



## Jengz

ddk1979 said:


> @Jengz , show us the wicking that finally worked.
> 
> .


Bru, I am so poep bang to open this tank up! I will post when I rewick

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac

Tanja said:


> The only issue with mine is that I battle to open it! It's like it sucks tight and you need some seriously strong hands to get it open... I'm in that situation again now... it needs a re-wick... but I can't get it open... So it's laying at home patiently waiting for strong hands to help me out... The wasp nano is in use again now... at least I can open that one by myself!!


Go to YouTube do a search for Skyline clone wicking,then look for Vaping with Vic " copper vape SS 316 Skyline review a decent clone of the 2016 original" Vic covers this problem of its jfc being too tight. Hope this helps you @Tanja .

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> Bru, I am so poep bang to open this tank up! I will post when I rewick


Haha glad you figured it out bra... must let me know when u free, wanna come visit


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Haha glad you figured it out bra... must let me know when u free, wanna come visit


Slaaaavvvvving! Maybe after next weekend we can do a meetup with guys, trying to vape and have a holiday in December means selling your life to work


----------



## Strontium

Jengz said:


> What would you recommend?


Instead of xxx?? Cat urine, castor oil, as you may have guessed I'm not a fan lol. 
Fruit vapes shine it there, so Pebbles, rhodonite will do well. SNVL or blackout if you want commercial


----------



## antonherbst

Okay so on my second wick i got it right. The skyclone got a home for now. Wowser on the flavor. I am super impressed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja

antonherbst said:


> Okay so on my second wick i got it right. The skyclone got a home for now. Wowser on the flavor. I am super impressed.
> View attachment 113438


I can't ever imagine being happy with anything else again! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Tanja said:


> I can't ever imagine being happy with anything else again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This is off the topic but the merlin mini rta and the rda cap kit is just as amazing. I am really having trouble deciding on what i will vape today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979

antonherbst said:


> Okay so on my second wick i got it right. The skyclone got a home for now. Wowser on the flavor. I am super impressed.
> View attachment 113438




@antonherbst , please post a pic of the wicking that's working great.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

ddk1979 said:


> @antonherbst , please post a pic of the wicking that's working great.
> 
> .



@ddk1979 i didnt take a photo of the wicking on my second trial but when i rewick it over the weekend ill do it for you. I get a very faint tatse of dry hit every now and then on what i have done now. Ill rewick with a little less and then post a photo for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

It's truly a great flavour tank. My only gripe is the leaking from time to time. Maybe I am not wicking correctly.


----------



## antonherbst

I picked up this afternoon that i have some juice leaking. I am not sure where from but its terrible to keep clean. Has any one had the aame problem and found reaolution for it? If so please help me.


----------



## Raindance

antonherbst said:


> I picked up this afternoon that i have some juice leaking. I am not sure where from but its terrible to keep clean. Has any one had the aame problem and found reaolution for it? If so please help me.
> View attachment 113884


Duckt tape ...


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Duckt tape ...



Macgyver and his trusty ducktape and leather man to the rescue. Thanks for the suggestion but that would make the rta look at home in Springs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strontium

Take off the air flow control and check the O ring.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strontium

If that doesn't work, try naming it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tanja

Are you closing the juice flow before filling up?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Strontium said:


> Take off the air flow control and check the O ring.


That i will do and inform back if it worked. Thanks for that idea


Strontium said:


> If that doesn't work, try naming it.


Shes got a name = flow. 


Tanja said:


> Are you closing the juice flow before filling up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes i am but not sure where this can come from. Ill check this out later and let you all know about my finding on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks

I don't think the oring under the AFC does anything other than provide a little friction to prevent accidental movement.... Juice can accumulate under the AFC ring though. I think that's what has happenned here.


----------



## SAVaper

antonherbst said:


> I picked up this afternoon that i have some juice leaking. I am not sure where from but its terrible to keep clean. Has any one had the aame problem and found reaolution for it? If so please help me.
> View attachment 113884




Mine tends to sweat on a regular basis. I think its a result of parts heating and cooling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow

Digi flavour siren 2 or coppervape skyline?


----------



## kev mac

antonherbst said:


> This is off the topic but the merlin mini rta and the rda cap kit is just as amazing. I am really having trouble deciding on what i will vape today.
> View attachment 113442


Why not vape both?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

The Coppervape Skyline clone suffers the same "tightening" problems with the juice control. As pointed out changing the outer o ring to a smaller diameter one does help as does some pg to lubricate it. I would just like to add there is another o ring that can cause the juice control to be become tight which is often overlooked.
This one the small inner o ring. If after lubricating the outer o ring it is still tight try a bit of pg on the inner o ring.





Just thought I would mention it. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG

Hmmm...I have a Coppervape Skyline clone and someone better come show me the magic secret to getting it to produce flavour. I've done a million coils, got good wicking, and yet crap flavour. Dying for a proper MTL setup, but I'm not getting there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival

SinnerG said:


> Hmmm...I have a Coppervape Skyline clone and someone better come show me the magic secret to getting it to produce flavour. I've done a million coils, got good wicking, and yet crap flavour. Dying for a proper MTL setup, but I'm not getting there.



@SinnerG maybe try posting on the Skyline Coppervape Discussion thread for advice -
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coppervape-skyline-discussion.t38932/page-9#post-594040

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

SinnerG said:


> Hmmm...I have a Coppervape Skyline clone and someone better come show me the magic secret to getting it to produce flavour. I've done a million coils, got good wicking, and yet crap flavour. Dying for a proper MTL setup, but I'm not getting there.


I just got mine and it is great, only been vaping it for about 4 hours, but cannot put it down. Can you maybe post a picture of the build and wicking and one of the guru's can give some advice. Paging @antonherbst and @Silver , they will definitely be able to give you some advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

SinnerG said:


> Hmmm...I have a Coppervape Skyline clone and someone better come show me the magic secret to getting it to produce flavour. I've done a million coils, got good wicking, and yet crap flavour. Dying for a proper MTL setup, but I'm not getting there.



However much cotton your using, half it. Minimal wicking is the key.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SinnerG said:


> Hmmm...I have a Coppervape Skyline clone and someone better come show me the magic secret to getting it to produce flavour. I've done a million coils, got good wicking, and yet crap flavour. Dying for a proper MTL setup, but I'm not getting there.



Thanks for the tag @Room Fogger
I am far from a guru on the Skyline though. Only made a few coils and have only vaped fruity menthol juices in restrricted lung mode.

I agree with @Strontium , less wick is better

I have had a simple 2.4mm ID coil in my Skyline for a long time. Only recently tried the Vandyvape fused clapton wire but i do it the same.

Here is a picture of my setup



I dont do anything special. I think around 2.5mm ID gives the right amount of wick to fill the juice channels without making it too tightly packed.

Has worked very well for me so far. But i have not tried MTL. I am doing a restricted lung with no airdisk (these days) and full airflow.

I have been meaning to try the Skyline in MTL mode but havent got there yet. Am enjoying the crisp and pure flavour of the fruity menthols in lung hit mode too much.

Perhaps @DaveH can chip in here. Dave, arent you on MTL with your Skylines? Anything special you doing with the setup for MTL?

@SinnerG , one last question, what juices are you vaping for MTL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

[QUOTE=" Perhaps @DaveH can chip in here. Dave, arent you on MTL with your Skylines? Anything special you doing with the setup for MTL? [/QUOTE]
@SinnerG

Hi, Yep MTL and only MTL. No air disc and one air slot fully open.

I use 26g Kanthal wire, 2.5mm ID 8/9 turns gives approximately 1.1 Ohm. Slightly spaced.
Using cotton bacon V2. My only attention to detail regarding the wicking is to make sure it fully covers the juice holes.

Sometimes it is tight-ish in the coil sometimes a bit loser. Seems to make very little difference. When I say tight-ish it is still possible to pull the cotton through the coil.

I'm a bit 'rough and ready' at wicking, the tails are very rarely equal and if one seems a little long I just poke it down harder. (No finesse) 

I vape between 12.5 and 14 Watts. I like cool vapes.

One of the reasons (I think) this tank is so flavourful one can match the size of the air inflow over the coil using the different sized air discs to match the length of the coil. This is why I don't use an air disc, the slot is nearly the same length as the coil.

My setup looks identical to @Silver 's except my coil is slightly longer (1.5mm)

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @DaveH
Great feedback

Lol, I closed off the one air slot today and thought of you - not a huge difference between one and two air slots.
Its still quite open (for me) for a mouth to lung. So you like it quite loose then...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

@Silver 


Silver said:


> Thanks @DaveH
> 
> So you like it quite loose then...


It is 'loose' but still quite flavourful.
I did try to take a couple of photos but it seems my camera (or me) isn't too good on the close ups.  I'll try again tomorrow in the day light.


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

@Silver 
Something else I should mention the coil in my setup tend to be close to the air slot. So it always bothered me using an air disc in close proximity to the coil.


Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

There wil be a new procedure in my house tonight, closing the juiceflow on the Skyline! I am on tank 3 for the afternoon and can still not believe how smooth this tank is. Everything is just perfect. Just had to share my joy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

@SinnerG, @DaveH and @Silver.

Just recoiled one of mine. It had the airdisk with the 3 small holes in, which gave too tight an airflow for me. Replaced it with one with two biggish holes. Much better. Airy MTL. Manipulating the air slots do not make much of a difference for me. Decided to go with Vandy Vapes's superfine fused clapton Ni80 this time. Six wraps on a 2.5 mm mandrel gave me 0.8 ohm. Vaping at 18W. Wicked with Royal Wick, but Cotton Bacon V2 works as well. As @DaveH says wicking is fairly forgiving.

Filled it with a clone of Bombies Black Out City, which some of the members here might remember - cold, tart blueberry limoncello. Glorious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Such a neat coil @Andre !
Nice 

I do recall Bombies !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> There wil be a new procedure in my house tonight, closing the juiceflow on the Skyline! I am on tank 3 for the afternoon and can still not believe how smooth this tank is. Everything is just perfect. Just had to share my joy.



Am so happy for you @Room Fogger 
It's so great when that happens 
Enjoy it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I somehow managed to get my mod into bypass mode and burnt my cotton with a full tank of juice.
Now to vape this old sock that smells like @Stosta because I'm too lazy to empty and rewick

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Thanks @DaveH
> Great feedback
> 
> Lol, I closed off the one air slot today and thought of you ...



Oh dear 'perish the thought' 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaveH

This coil is 26g Kanthal about 4 weeks old, gives a reading of 1.1 Ohms on a Pico. Slightly spaced (Well it was when I made it)




Side view




Cotton inserted. Pushed - pulled in and cut nothing special.




Cotton tucked in. Just 'poked' in with a small screwdriver.




Top view




Side view. Notice the juice holes don't line up with the coil. Nevertheless I do make sure the juice holes are 'blocked' by the cotton.




Juice it up, put it together and we are ready to go.



Now there's a pretty picture .............. reminds me of me  


Dave

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Great photos @DaveH 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

DaveH said:


>




and what looks like a nautilus mini driptip .

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

ddk1979 said:


> and what looks like a nautilus mini driptip . .



This one is off the guardian tank.




Similar to the Nautilus one, with this one I had to cut off that bottom tube.

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH

The two drip tips do look similar.

The Nautilus is on the left.







Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH

Comparing the position (height) of my coil wrt @Andre mine on the right does seem to be quite a bit lower.








Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @DaveH 

The Nautilus tip looks a bit narrower than the Guardian tip


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Thanks @DaveH
> 
> The Nautilus tip looks a bit narrower than the Guardian tip



@Silver Well this is awkward  

The Nautilus is definitely narrower at the bottom. Naut = 9.1mm Guar = 11mm no doubt there. 
The mid-narrowest part of the Naut and the Guar are both 7.2mm. Dead heat 
The top of the Naut is 9.7mm and the top of the Guar is 9.5 so the Guardian tip is narrower.

The overall lengths are: Nautilus 19.6mm and the Guardian 16.9mm.

Neither look particularly good on the Skyline but the Guardian wins it slightly for me.

Although I have to say both look infinitely better than a bulbous multi coloured plastic tank by he who shall remain nameless.  

 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

Tagging @DaveH and all others who have managed to get the skyline working *for mtl*.
I bought a Coppervape Skyline on Black Friday and received it about 2 weeks ago (49 days)



Now I like a pretty tight MTL so I'm using the 1mm x 3 airdisk. I've tried about 10 builds so far and probably about 50 different wicks but I just can't get it to give me a good mtl vape. My Kayfun mini v3 gives me much more flavour.

I chain vape because I've been working my way down from 18mg nic to 6mg (it takes a while to get use to the reduced nic).
So I found that thinning the wick tails and moving them ever so slightly away from the juice holes (in the base) allows for chain vaping, but I just can't get a decent vape out of this thing.

Really getting frustrated with this  but I'm trying to persevere so suggestions would be most welcome.
.


----------



## DaveH

Hi @ddk1979 have you seen the following maybe of some help https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coppervape-skyline-discussion.t38932/page-12#post-637676

Also coil type, resistance and wattage can help us.

Dave


----------



## ddk1979

DaveH said:


> Hi @ddk1979 have you seen the following maybe of some help https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coppervape-skyline-discussion.t38932/page-12#post-637676
> 
> Also coil type, resistance and wattage can help us.
> 
> Dave




Yip, I've read this thread and the ESG thread and have tried everything but no luck 

.


----------



## ddk1979

SinnerG said:


> Hmmm...I have a Coppervape Skyline clone and someone better come show me the magic secret to getting it to produce flavour. I've done a million coils, got good wicking, and yet crap flavour. Dying for a proper MTL setup, but I'm not getting there.




@SinnerG , any luck yet ?

.


----------



## DaveH

Hi @ddk1979 
Is it just the lack of flavour or do you get burnt cotton as well.

Dave


----------



## DaveH

@ddk1979 

@Andre @Silver @Room Fogger @antonherbst @Strontium

I'm going to page a few others to see if they can help

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

DaveH said:


> @ddk1979
> 
> @Andre @Silver @Room Fogger @antonherbst @Strontium
> 
> I'm going to page a few others to see if they can help
> 
> Dave



When i get my second skyline back from a friend ill do a tutorial on how i wick and coil it to get the flavor from it. 

All i can add at this stage is to wick it fairly loose and thin the tips out before tucking it in to the juice wells to just sit in the juice wells. It must not at all be stuffed into the wells. This will cause slow cotton saturation and dry hits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium

Is your JFC completely open?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@ddk1979 , see you are having problems with flavour on MTL

I havent tried mtl on the skyline

But what coil do you have in there? What power? And what juice are you vaping?

Is it just the flavour thats not up to par?
Are you getting the draw toghtness you desire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@DaveH , @antonherbst , @Strontium , @Silver

So far I have used (all 2.5mm ID) :
- 24g and 26g Ni80
- 26g and 28g Kanthal
- (26gx2 / 32g) SS clapton
Have tried 6/7/8 wraps, spaced and contact.
I have the coils situated in line with the top of the posts since I don't want to burn the 3 x 1mm airdisk. (this airdisk gives me the best mtl restrictiveness since I like a tight draw).

I have the juice flow completely open all the time and thinned out the wick tails like crazy as advised somewhere in this thread. The thinned out wicks do seem to be the best. Also tried cutting the wicks from the top (the way Rob does it) and from the bottom (saw it somewhere on youtube or the forum, can't remember which). I barely cover the juice holes with the tails and don't really get dry hits, but this does occur when the tails are thicker. In that case, I just move the tails away from the juice holes and that seems to rectify the dry hits problem.

I'm running the same juice in the skyline and the Kayfun mini v3 (SNLV 6mg) although the builds in them are different. In the kayfun I'm using 7 and sometimes 8 wraps, 2.5mm id, spaced 28g kanthal at about 22W. In the skyline, I initially also tried 22W but quickly realised that didn't work so great, so I've come down to about 16W (any less and the vape is too 'weak'). I get much better flavour on the kayfun compared to the skyline.

Tonight I'm going to try a nano fused clapton that I bought (Ni80 29x2/38g) but it has a 3mm ID - most comments have been that 2.5mm ID works best.
.


----------



## Room Fogger

ddk1979 said:


> @DaveH , @antonherbst , @Strontium , @Silver
> 
> So far I have used (all 2.5mm ID) :
> - 24g and 26g Ni80
> - 26g and 28g Kanthal
> - (26gx2 / 32g) SS clapton
> Have tried 6/7/8 wraps, spaced and contact.
> I have the coils situated in line with the top of the posts since I don't want to burn the 3 x 1mm airdisk. (this airdisk gives me the best mtl restrictiveness since I like a tight draw).
> 
> I have the juice flow completely open all the time and thinned out the wick tails like crazy as mentioned in this thread. The thinned out wicks do seem to be the best. Also tried cutting the wicks from the top (the way Rob does it) and from the bottom (saw it somewhere on youtube or the forum, can't remember which). I barely cover the juice holes with the tails and don't really get dry hits, but this does occur when the tails are thicker. In that case, I just move the tails away from the juice holes and that seems to rectify the dry hits problem.
> 
> I'm running the same juice in the skyline and the Kayfun mini v3 (SNLV 6mg) although the builds in them are different. In the kayfun I'm using 7 and sometimes 8 wraps, 2.5mm id, spaced 28g kanthal at about 22W. In the skyline, I initially also tried 22W but quickly realised that didn't work so great so I've come down to about 16W (any less and the vape is too 'weak'). I get much better flavour on the kayfun compared to the skyline.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to try a nano fused clapton that I bought (Ni80 29x2/38g) but it has a 3mm ID - most comments have been that 2.5mm ID works best.
> .


@ddk1979 , although I have only had mine 1 day, @antonherbst built a 6/7 wrap coming out at .87 and I am running it at 18 W. He used the same superfine fused Clapton as what I use in the BB and the Skyline seems to like it as well. This is the wire I am talking about below. Maybe someone can do a coil for you with this if you can't find it immediately, but it is great for me. Or if you are into building you can do a similar wire one for yourself. Maybe pul out the fused Clapton you are talking about and rewrap it with 2.5 I'd, not so easy because of the short wire but may be well worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Room Fogger said:


> @ddk1979 , although I have only had mine 1 day, @antonherbst built a 6/7 wrap coming out at .87 and I am running it at 18 W. He used the same superfine fused Clapton as what I use in the BB and the Skyline seems to like it as well. This is the wire I am talking about below. Maybe someone can do a coil for you with this if you can't find it immediately, but it is great for me. Or if you are into building you can do a similar wire one for yourself. Maybe pul out the fused Clapton you are talking about and rewrap it with 2.5 I'd, not so easy because of the short wire but may be well worth it.
> 
> View attachment 121988




@Room Fogger , I have been on the look out for that wire but only available up North atm. Not really cost effective to order 1 item and then pay R100 for shipping. Am going to wait until it's available here in C.T. or bundle it up with some other items that I need, but I don't really need anything atm.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tough one @ddk1979 
I haven't tried the Skyline in MTL but mainly because I find it so good as a restricted lung hit. 

If you've tried all those coil combinations and spent so much time trying then it could just be that the juice is not suited for MTL in the Skyline. For you. 

Offchance it may be the coil is too high. Maybe try lowering the coil a bit without burning the airdisk. Maybe it's that. 

What you could do is take out the airdisk and build very low just to see if flavour improves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Tough one @ddk1979
> I haven't tried the Skyline in MTL but mainly because I find it so good as a restricted lung hit.
> 
> If you've tried all those coil combinations and spent so much time trying then it could just be that the juice is not suited for MTL in the Skyline. For you.
> 
> Offchance it may be the coil is too high. Maybe try lowering the coil a bit without burning the airdisk. Maybe it's that.
> 
> What you could do is take out the airdisk and build very low just to see if flavour improves.




Thanks @Silver . The thing I truly don't like about the skyline is having to remove the coil every time one needs to change the airdisk, but will give your suggestion a go and do some DL hits although I really prefer mtl. I mtl about 90-95% of the time now with only an occasional dl.
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @Silver . The thing I truly don't like about the skyline is having to remove the coil every time one needs to change the airdisk, but will give your suggestion a go and do some DL hits although I really prefer mtl. I mtl about 90-95% of the time now with only an occasional dl.
> .


With one airflow slot closed and no air disc I am getting a slightly restricted hit, nothing like my RTAs with much bigger airflow, and I am finding it great, more BB comparable, and enjoying the richer, almost thicker feel of the vape. Maybe half closed will tighten it up for a MTL style. This tank is a style changer, and I hope you find your sweet spot!
I have only one problem with it at this stage, I need to fill more often as I am not putting the dam thing down? Seems to be glued to my hand and mouth, can't get enough. The nagging question now is should I get another one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Room Fogger , I bought the extra airdisks when I bought the skyline and I tried out some of the others and the one that suited my style of vaping best was actually the one that comes with the skyline. 
When I used the 1.5mm x 2 holes airdisk, I tried shutting down the airflow but for some reason it just didn't feel right (same with the 1.8mm x 2 holes and the 1.5mm x 3 holes).
I even use my kayfun v3 mini driptip at times since it has an ID of about 4mm while the skyline driptip has an ID around 6mm.
It might just be that the skyline is not suited to my style of vaping (very restricted mtl) but suited to restricted dl.

Got to go, will be back tonite.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

ddk1979 said:


> @SinnerG , any luck yet ?
> 
> .



No, not yet. Been busy with building/babysitting a mining rig and enjoying the Wasp Nano I impulse bought on Friday. 

I took the Skyline apart and gave it a good clean in vodka. So right now it's in pieces. I'll find time tonight to do a build.

I am running the 2 hole air disc. Initially the original 3 hole air disc was way too tight a draw, but with the more open discs I find the air inlets would whistle. So far the best has been the 1-hole disc and the 2-hole disc.

I have used several types of wire. 28awg Kanthal, 26awg Kanthal, 26awg Ni80. Coils from 2.5mm to 3.0mm, from 0.4ohm all the way up to 2.4ohm. Wattages from 10W-30W. Cotton used is Cotton Bacon v2 and also some UD Muji, straight in and also Scottish Rolled (both Muji and CBv2). 

It always seems like the coil cooks out on this thing. Maybe I'm drawing to fast, maybe too slow. Who knows. 
I don't want to switch it to an open airy airflow because then it's pointless against the other tanks (Wotofo Conquerer, EHPro Bachelor II).
I retired my Kayfun v5 mini as I kinda had the same issues, so I guess I'm not getting the low airflow builds right.

I have noticed that people have a ton of space around the cotton near the juice holes. Mine, at least on the juice hole on left of the coil, tends to fill in the back section. I'll try and wick it tonight with a ton of combing to thin it out.

I've tried many different juices, but I usually like Bertie's Vapbacco Sweet Nuts tobacco and GBom's Moondrops on Ice. But I've had Blue Milk, Bertie's honey tobacco, Bertie's rum and maple, and a few other things through it.

So, yeah, let me find time tonight to give it a go again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

ddk1979 said:


> @Room Fogger , I bought the extra airdisks when I bought the skyline and I tried out some of the others and the one that suited my style of vaping best was actually the one that comes with the skyline.
> When I used the 1.5mm x 2 holes airdisk, I tried shutting down the airflow but for some reason it just didn't feel right (same with the 1.8mm x 2 holes and the 1.5mm x 3 holes).
> I even use my kayfun v3 mini driptip at times since it has an ID of about 4mm while the skyline driptip has an ID around 6mm.
> It might just be that the skyline is not suited to my style of vaping (very restricted mtl) but suited to restricted dl.
> 
> Got to go, will be back tonite.
> .


@ddk1979 , I think I feel your pain. I started out and went to big airflow, full on direct lung, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Then tried the BB and realized that there may be more to vaping that I am missing out on. Since then the airflows have been slowly but surely getting adjusted smaller and smaller.

Then I found the Skyline after listening to a couple of opinions talking about a restricted lung hit, and tanks that cater for this specifically, and it has blown my mind. This is actually where I enjoy myself the most, and I can now see why I like the BB so much. I am currently contemplating finding another Skyline as I do like to swop between Flavours. Will I get rid of my other tanks, some of them definitely , but my Nano Engines will stay, they mimic my style and gives a bigger range of options for me, and can do an airy dl when I feel the need for it. But will need another Skyline to ensure I can get what I want out of vaping. Good luck with your struggle, I hope you can work it out. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## SinnerG

So... new build in. 26g/32g Kanthal clapton, 4wraps, 2.5mm, 0.53ohm. Using 2-hole air disc.
Used last muji I had around the place, came with the wasp nano. Bit of a scottish roll, shove it in there, start coming out the tails. All looked real good.
Chuck in the juice, let her sit, fire it up, anything from 10W to 20W.
Blyegh 
Dry, cottony, metally taste.
Pop out the deck, cotton is wet, juice is going down, clouds be coming out.
No dry hit.
The cotton always look to go brown near the coil legs. I have the coil directly over the air holes.

So I removed the disc, tried again with easier air flow. Same story.
I'm going to pull the clapton coil, do a 4-6 wrap 26awg and put in some cotton bacon some time today. Will narrow the tails and comb them out to have the absolute minimum wick that covers the juice holes. If I don't get this right then it floods the deck enough to get into the air port and out the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

This is what happens to my juice all the time. This is SNLV 18, a clear coloured juice. The cotton discolours and bleeds into it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG

Would it perhaps be best to do a 2mm build when using the air discs? It might be that there is just not enough air coming through. But then again, I'm running without any right now and same story.


----------



## Andre

Very strange @SinnerG (like in "synergy"? - I like it.). Other than that you might not be opening the juice control (which is unlikely), I am stumped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

Juice control is fully open. No dry hitting, just gunking and dry "taste".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SinnerG said:


> This is what happens to my juice all the time. This is SNLV 18, a clear coloured juice. The cotton discolours and bleeds into it.


@SinnerG , I have the same thing on a lot of my other tanks, I think it has to do with the heated juice in the cotton. I just think that it is more noticeable on the Skyline due to the way it is built, in the others it usually stays uout of sight under the build deck. I have not found that it has changed the taste in any way, has that been your your experience?

I am doing Calamity Jane at this stage, and the discoloration is more obvious, but I am not getting any off notes , running a .87 2.5 I'd coil, superfine MTL Clapton at 18 W and it rocks. Going to rewick tonight, so will see after that. The previous juice was lighter in color and taste, but also showed the discoloration, but again with no off taste.


----------



## SinnerG

New build. 2mm, 26awg, 0.56ohm (0.63 on device). Cotton bacon, not very tight, but not loose. Produces vapour, but just muted flavour. Dry. Ran it at 11W up to 20W. Maybe a little fruit flavour coming off the snvl 18, but it's meh.

Let it sit a bit more now, then took a tiny vape. There's a bit of flavour there, but I wouldn't call it satisfying. Can't really vape like that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

SinnerG said:


> New build. 2mm, 26awg, 0.56ohm (0.63 on device). Cotton bacon, not very tight, but not loose. Produces vapour, but just muted flavour. Dry. Ran it at 11W up to 20W. Maybe a little fruit flavour coming off the snvl 18, but it's meh.
> 
> Let it sit a bit more now, then took a tiny vape. There's a bit of flavour there, but I wouldn't call it satisfying. Can't really vape like that.


Too much cotton...


----------



## SinnerG

Ok. Will run even less and see. It looks big, but that is really fluffed out.


----------



## DaveH

@SinnerG 
I think .5 to .6 Ohms needs to be run at the very least 20 Watts. 

There again most of the time I have no idea what I am talking about.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Lol

Yes, I did that. No difference.

So I'm going for less cotton. Right now, with that much cotton the only flavour I'm really getting is licking the juice of the air flow control holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

SinnerG said:


> Lol
> 
> Yes, I did that. No difference.
> 
> So I'm going for less cotton. Right now, with that much cotton the only flavour I'm really getting is licking the juice of the air flow control holes.


I'll rebuild a skyline and take photos and tag you in the appropriate thread later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Room Fogger said:


> aybe pul out the fused Clapton you are talking about and rewrap it with 2.5 ID



@Room Fogger , I rewrapped the 29gx2/38g Ni80 fused clapton so that it now has a 2.5mm ID.
I first heated the 3mm ID coil and then I carefully unwrapped it using my coil jig. Then I rewrapped around a 2.5mm mandrel following the curve of the wire (caused by the initial wrapping) to try and prevent undue tension and possible snapping of the outer 38g wire.
The new coil has a resistance of 0.69 ohms. Initially I was only going to do 6 wraps but I was a bit concerned about the resistance possibly being a bit too low so I did a 7 wrap one.







Silver said:


> Offchance it may be the coil is too high. Maybe try lowering the coil a bit without burning the airdisk. Maybe it's that.



@Silver , I lowered the coil slightly. All previous coils were in line with the top of the posts. There seems to be still enough space so that hopefully the airdisk doesn't burn (I'm a bit concerned about that!)






I unfortunately didn't take any pics of the wick because I was trying so many of them.
The final wick used only has a little resistance when pulling on it.

@SinnerG , it seems like the build I used last nite and one of the wicks is actually starting to work.
Flavour is at least on par with the kayfun v3 mini, and dare I say it, maybe even slightly better ???
I form a "curtain" around the juice opening and then spread the rest of the wick out. I push the wick away from the opening by using a small screwdriver to push it (from the outside of the juice hole). One has to play around to get it just right. 
Some of my earlier wicks were perhaps too thin, but generally it seems as if this rta likes less wick instead of more.

Initially everything was working well except for the snap, crackle, pop that I got with every drag. Played around with the wattage (was on 16W) and even went as far as 30W for a short while but the gurgling was still there. After vaping about half a tank (at 22W), the airflow suddenly became a little bit more restricted and the snap crackle pop stopped. Have no idea what caused that and I'm too afraid to touch anything - an "if it works, don't fix it" situation.
.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

ddk1979 said:


> @Room Fogger , I rewrapped the 29gx2/38g Ni80 fused clapton so that it now has a 2.5mm ID.
> I first heated the 3mm ID coil and then I carefully unwrapped it using my coil jig. Then I rewrapped around a 2.5mm mandrel following the curve of the wire (caused by the initial wrapping) to try and prevent undue tension and possible snapping of the outer 38g wire.
> The new coil has a resistance of 0.69 ohms. Initially I was only going to do 6 wraps but I was a bit concerned about the resistance possibly being a bit too low so I did a 7 wrap one.
> 
> View attachment 122123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Silver , I lowered the coil slightly. All previous coils were in line with the top of the posts. There seems to be still enough space so that hopefully the airdisk doesn't burn (I'm a bit concerned about that!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 122121
> 
> 
> 
> I unfortunately didn't take any pics of the wick because I was trying so many of them.
> The final wick used only has a little resistance when pulling on it.
> 
> @SinnerG , it seems like the build I used last nite and one of the wicks is actually starting to work.
> Flavour is at least on par with the kayfun v3 mini, and dare I say it, maybe even slightly better ???
> I form a "curtain" around the juice opening and then spread the rest of the wick out. I push the wick away from the opening by using a small screwdriver to push it (from the outside of the juice hole). One has to play around to get it just right.
> Some of my earlier wicks were perhaps too thin, but generally it seems as if this rta likes less wick instead of more.
> 
> Initially everything was working well except for the snap, crackle, pop that I got with every drag. Played around with the wattage (was on 16W) and even went as far as 30W for a short while but the gurgling was still there. After vaping about half a tank (at 22W), the airflow suddenly became a little bit more restricted and the snap crackle pop stopped. Have no idea what caused that and I'm too afraid to touch anything - an "if it works, don't fix it" situation.
> .


Excellent news,  I have to try my first rewick soon, so this is going to be helping me a lot as well. Enjoy the taste train, I am running out of juice as I just cannot seem to put this down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

@SinnerG 

SNAP 26G 2mm comes out at .6 Ohms




However I didn't have an air disc in (forgot) 

Vapes sort of at 15 Watts not very good not a lot of vapor nor flavour. 
At 18 Watts a lot better still not that good.
Good at 22Watts starting to get a bit warm at 24 Watts (for me)

Maybe worth a try changing the air disc to one with a larger slot/hole and then close off the air (in) slots at the side.

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Christos said:


> I'll rebuild a skyline and take photos and tag you in the appropriate thread later.




Please include me. 
Thanks
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

@Christos
Yes, please, I'd appreciate that.
I have spent more time building than vaping this tank. Surely that's not what makes vaping pleasant.

I have to admit, I find it quite odd that they have a dome shaped section covering the coil section, yet when you take it apart it is just a squared off inner chamber. The juice control cylinder inside the chimney is the chimney. Kind of a bit deceiving when you look at the chimney section through the glass. I always thought they put domed chambers into these things to give good flavour. Just a bit weird.


----------



## ddk1979

SinnerG said:


> This is what happens to my juice all the time. This is SNLV 18, a clear coloured juice. The cotton discolours and bleeds into it.




@SinnerG , I just had a similar problem. Didn't even finish my 1st tank and the juice turned brown.
I've just cleaned everything and put in some fresh cotton and ... back to a crappy vape. 
Perhaps I put in too much cotton. After about 5-6 vapes, the juice is already turning yellow.

Brown Juice




Brown wick




Fresh juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

I'm having a very similar experience with the Skyline...
At first, I couldn't get it to stop flooding out of the airflow. Watched all the wicking videos and tried them all. Eventually got it to stop leaking, but now getting underwhelming flavour, slight metallic taste, and brown juice. Definitely not what I was expecting from this tank at all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I finally cracked and ordered a SkyClone from @BumbleBee to see why there are so many of you unhappy with it... I built it with a Coil Company Fused Clapton and wicked it with Titanium Fiber Cotton. Well I'm impressed with the vape... 



I don't use a Skydisc.




I trim the wicks and then I take off about 40% of the tail diagonally.








The critical issue when filling is that the juice flow control must be closed completely.

I will vape on it today and see if there is a discolouration of the juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally cracked and ordered a SkyClone from @BumbleBee to see why there are so many of you unhappy with it... I built it with a Coil Company Fused Clapton and wicked it with Titanium Fiber Cotton. Well I'm impressed with the vape...The critical issue when filling is that the juice flow control must be closed completely.
> 
> I will vape on it today and see if there is a discolouration of the juice.



All in the name of science thx uncle Rob! Dibs btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

Which clone is that? The Coppervape? Odd that it has the ESG logo. Coppervape don't put that on, iirc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

SinnerG said:


> Which clone is that? The Coppervape? Odd that it has the ESG logo. Coppervape don't put that on, iirc.


My Coppervape has a ESG logo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

TheV said:


> My Coppervape has a ESG logo


Mine does too. Also from @BumbleBee 

Thanks for the experiment @Rob Fisher - will be watching for your feedback with interest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Mine also has the logo!


----------



## BumbleBee

Coppervape made them with and without logos, some were supposed to go to some distributors and others elsewhere but that seems to have failed. Now almost all of them have had the logos on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks

As far as I can tell, the only Coppervape clones without a logo are those from Fasttech. I have 5, all with logo. I got the first from @BumbleBee and the rest from 3FVape.

I'm happy as  with them btw!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

First rewick accomplished on the Skyline clone, not difficult at all, had a good teacher in @antonherbst , no bubbling, no leaking, cloud is good at 18 W, and the flavour is great. Tried a new juice on the dirty coil to get an idea of the flavour, E-Liquid project cowboy apple, tastes 10 x better now. Smooth, no overpowering apple, comfortable vape. Favorite tobaccos so far, Paulie's RY4Sure, Calamity Jane a lot stronger, and the E-liquid project seems good as well, going to try a couple more, can't wait to start mixing!

Tank done, time for refill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

@SinnerG any luck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I am also using the Coppervape clone - it also has the logo. I build similar to @Rob Fisher. I get great flavor, no discoloration of the juice and no leaking. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Got my Coppervape with Gearbest. No logo. And I don't mind. Don't mind clones, but I think it's nicer if they leave off the logos and/or branding.

And no luck as I haven't had the time to rebuild. I can do it here at my desk, but I want to pay attention and not do some rush job. Why is life so busy this year? Feels like I'm back to having no time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jos

Perhaps you should give the tank a good wash - there may be some left over machine oil somewhere in the mix which is messing with your juice.

If you don't have fancy clapton coils then try a simple 24g Ni80 2.5mm (7 wrap) touch coil - should come out at about 0.4 ish. I vape it about 25 - 28 watts

I have been wicking exactly like @Rob Fisher and have not had any issues with leaking or dryhits.

Don't really have any experience with spaced coils but that is the only thing that @DaveH and @SinnerG's builds have in common and they are suffering the same fate. Perhaps that is the problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinnerG

You might be onto something there, so I'll build a non spaced coil tonight. Then again, I have seen others have success with spaced coils.

Tank had been washed. Soaked in vodka. Wash with dish soap and then thoroughly rinsed and let dry. No machine oil and doesn't smell of any old juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@SinnerG , are you doing DL or MTL with your skyline?

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I washed the SkyClone with Sunlight Soap and hot water and left it so soak for an hour or two like I do all my new RTA's... I don't get discolouration or muted flavour with it... although I'm still convinced my Gold Plated Skyline gives the best flavour but it may just be in my mind.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG

ddk1979 said:


> @SinnerG , are you doing DL or MTL with your skyline?
> 
> .


I want to use the 3x small hole air disc for a tight MTL draw, but I also like the 2x mid-size hole disc for a restricted lung pull. I don't want this "just breathe" DL with this RTA, I have the other tanks and the wasp for that kind of fun. It's fun, but not satisfying.

But if I can't get it right, I'll go restricted lung on one of the other RTAs if I can fix them.

Anyway, I'm really being judged by muted flavour this week and don't know why.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SinnerG said:


> I want to use the 3x small hole air disc for a tight MTL draw, but I also like the 2x mid-size hole disc for a restricted lung pull. I don't want this "just breathe" DL with this RTA, I have the other tanks and the wasp for that kind of fun. It's fun, but not satisfying.
> 
> But if I can't get it right, I'll go restricted lung on one of the other RTAs if I can fix them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really being judged by muted flavour this week and don't know why.



I really hope you get this right, I use the superfine fused Clapton in mine, maybe that's where the difference comes in. It just seems to be so much better than the rest. Give it a try before you give up in your quest. 

I can relate to the fun vs satisfaction aspect, you sit back and you savour the experience with the Skyline, it's like eating a cream doughnut vs jelly and custard. Here's wishes for happy clouds soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ddk1979

Out of all the wicks I tried, only one worked well and it just seems as if I can't replicate it again.
With my kayfun v3 mini it's a matter of a simple little coil, pop in some cotton and away I go with a nice mtl vape.
I am the end of my tether with this "thing'...

.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DaveH

@ddk1979 I really feel for you ............. it must be frustrating to the 'nth' degree.
If you could find someone in your area with a "working" Skyline and you could get together could be helpful.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

SinnerG said:


> Anyway, I'm really being judged by muted flavour this week and don't know why.



I don't think anyone is judging you, we were just trying to help 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

@SinnerG 

Using the similar build to yours but is time I have used the air disc with the 3 tiny holes.






With cotton




Juiced up ready to go.



After doing a few preliminary lung exercises so I would be able to suck through those tiny holes my findings are as follows:

12W nothing
16W little vapor, not much taste
20W bit of vapor, and a little taste not very good
24W Now we are getting somewhere the vapor is there along with the flavour, a little warm. Not too bad.
28W Nice dense vapor and a good taste, some what warm.

Vaping at 28Watts gives quite a warm but flavourful vape. 

I agree with you vaping it at 20Watts does not give a very good flavour.

It seems with your set up it needs to be vaped above 24Watts, to achieve a decent flavour.

I have one question for you - Why (when you vape your set up) do you stop at 20Watts?


Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great pics and explanations @DaveH !
Is that 24g?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wonder if the juice discoloration isn't related to the clone Air Discs? Take the Air Discs out completely and try again. The plastic or whatever material they are using could be an issue? The reason I say that is because when I first tested the SkyClone dry burning my coil burnt the Air Disc and I never had that issue with the authentic. And the SkyClone I'm testing now I don't have an Air Disc in it. Just a thought?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I get slight discoloration without the air disc, but I get in most of my other tanks as well. It does not change the juice taste imho, and when I rewick it is gone for a couple of tanks, so far tobaccos are the worst culprits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

DaveH said:


> @SinnerG
> 
> Using the similar build to yours but is time I have used the air disc with the 3 tiny holes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 122476
> 
> 
> 
> With cotton
> View attachment 122477
> 
> 
> 
> Juiced up ready to go.
> View attachment 122478
> 
> 
> After doing a few preliminary lung exercises so I would be able to suck through those tiny holes my findings are as follows:
> 
> 12W nothing
> 16W little vapor, not much taste
> 20W bit of vapor, and a little taste not very good
> 24W Now we are getting somewhere the vapor is there along with the flavour, a little warm. Not too bad.
> 28W Nice dense vapor and a good taste, some what warm.
> 
> Vaping at 28Watts gives quite a warm but flavourful vape.
> 
> I agree with you vaping it at 20Watts does not give a very good flavour.
> 
> It seems with your set up it needs to be vaped above 24Watts, to achieve a decent flavour.
> 
> I have one question for you - Why (when you vape your set up) do you stop at 20Watts?
> 
> 
> Dave


Van it be because you are using plan wire, with the fused I get flavour fro 14 w and sit at 16 or 18 depending on juice. Going to try a bit higher w no to see if flavour changes


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder if the juice discoloration isn't related to the clone Air Discs? Take the Air Discs out completely and try again. The plastic or whatever material they are using could be an issue? The reason I say that is because when I first tested the SkyClone dry burning my coil burnt the Air Disc and I never had that issue with the authentic. And the SkyClone I'm testing now I don't have an Air Disc in it. Just a thought?


I wish, but alas not. I've never used any Air Disc, but I get juice browning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

So you've seen no notable differences between the clone and the authentics so far @Rob Fisher ?
If so, that gives me hope that it must be me, and not my second-rate clone, that's the problem here


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> I wish, but alas not. I've never used any Air Disc, but I get juice browning



Bummer... was worth a shot.


----------



## Room Fogger

Therion 75 with 0.88 ultra fine MTL fused Clapton,no air disc, both airflow open. DL, paulies RY4 sure juice, +- 5 Second slow draws

16 w - cool, smooth flavour full vape
18w - baseline, cool, smooth and good vapour and taste.
20 w- slightly warmer, rest as above
22 w- warmer, more vapour, slight throat hit foe me (3mg) usually do 2 mg.
24 w - warmer, much more vapour, more caramel taste, throat hit,
26 w - warm to hot vapour great cloud, starting to make me cough, caramel sweetness more pronounced. 

18 w is my sweet spot, cool comfortable here on 1 or both airflows open, gives ample cloud and good taste for me.i can take long slow draws, taste the caramel and vanilla, but it is not overpowering.

On 16 to 20 w with one airflow open there is a lot more and creamier vapour, 22 to 26 it is really getting hot and I don't enjoy it. 

On this specific juice I prefer bot airflows open as it is a bit stronger, thr E-liquid project I do one one open as it is a much lighter juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Therion 75 with 0.88 ultra fine MTL fused Clapton,no air disc, both airflow open. DL, paulies RY4 sure juice, +- 5 Second slow draws
> 
> 16 w - cool, smooth flavour full vape
> 18w - baseline, cool, smooth and good vapour and taste.
> 20 w- slightly warmer, rest as above
> 22 w- warmer, more vapour, slight throat hit foe me (3mg) usually do 2 mg.
> 24 w - warmer, much more vapour, more caramel taste, throat hit,
> 26 w - warm to hot vapour great cloud, starting to make me cough, caramel sweetness more pronounced.
> 
> 18 w is my sweet spot, cool comfortable here on 1 or both airflows open, gives ample cloud and good taste for me.i can take long slow draws, taste the caramel and vanilla, but it is not overpowering.
> 
> On 16 to 20 w with one airflow open there is a lot more and creamier vapour, 22 to 26 it is really getting hot and I don't enjoy it.
> 
> On this specific juice I prefer bot airflows open as it is a bit stronger, thr E-liquid project I do one one open as it is a much lighter juice



Great feedback and power testing @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

DaveH said:


> I don't think anyone is judging you, we were just trying to help
> 
> Dave


Urghhh... Auto correct. I meant "bugged".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

DaveH said:


> @SinnerG
> 
> Using the similar build to yours but is time I have used the air disc with the 3 tiny holes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 122476
> 
> 
> 
> With cotton
> View attachment 122477
> 
> 
> 
> Juiced up ready to go.
> View attachment 122478
> 
> 
> After doing a few preliminary lung exercises so I would be able to suck through those tiny holes my findings are as follows:
> 
> 12W nothing
> 16W little vapor, not much taste
> 20W bit of vapor, and a little taste not very good
> 24W Now we are getting somewhere the vapor is there along with the flavour, a little warm. Not too bad.
> 28W Nice dense vapor and a good taste, some what warm.
> 
> Vaping at 28Watts gives quite a warm but flavourful vape.
> 
> I agree with you vaping it at 20Watts does not give a very good flavour.
> 
> It seems with your set up it needs to be vaped above 24Watts, to achieve a decent flavour.
> 
> I have one question for you - Why (when you vape your set up) do you stop at 20Watts?
> 
> 
> Dave


I've done over 30W , but it gets a bit hot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

Room Fogger said:


> I get slight discoloration without the air disc, but I get in most of my other tanks as well. It does not change the juice taste imho, and when I rewick it is gone for a couple of tanks, so far tobaccos are the worst culprits.


It's just the gunked up stuff on the coil washing off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Just received my coppervape skyline from FT. See it has no logo. Anyone have both, with logo and without, and is there a difference in vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Vino1718 said:


> Just received my coppervape skyline from FT. See it has no logo. Anyone have both, with logo and without, and is there a difference in vape?


As far as I know they are the same, @BumbleBee indicated that they made 2 batches for two different distribution areas, but then just sent them all over in any case! One with logo, one without

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SinnerG said:


> It's just the gunked up stuff on the coil washing off.


What juice are you using, I find the tobacco gunks up more than some of the others.


----------



## Christos

Just my 2c.
In any flavour atty, the slightest gunk will be enhanced and you will taste it instantly.
Fantasi for example, clear juice but I get serious gunk and build-up. I cannot vape more than 1 tank in the skyline before it starts to taste like @Stosta. 
After 1 tank the juice is brown. 

Cush man on the other hand I can do about 6 tanks and it remains clear with slight discolouration.

What I'm saying is you have to find a balance between the juices you like and the frequency of rewicking especially when using atties that enhance whatever is sitting on the coil side, be it gunk or juice etc.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Just my 2c.
> In any flavour atty, the slightest gunk will be enhanced and you will taste it instantly.
> Fantasi for example, clear juice but I get serious gunk and build-up. I cannot vape more than 1 tank in the skyline before it starts to taste like @Stosta.
> After 1 tank the juice is brown.
> 
> Cush man on the other hand I can do about 6 tanks and it remains clear with slight discolouration.
> 
> What I'm saying is you have to find a balance between the juices you like and the frequency of rewicking especially when using atties that enhance whatever is sitting on the coil side, be it gunk or juice etc.



Am I the only one who finds it strange that you know what @Stosta tastes like? Especially since seeing he got a sperm whale tattooed on his arm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Well, I'm on the verge of giving up with my Skyline clone...
This morning I decided to completely disassemble, soak clean, rebuild and rewick. But, even with a few rewicks, I am still getting massive flooding and have now wasted more juice on this thing than it's worth.
@Rob Fisher - I would love to pick your brain on this some time, when you're around and have some time? I really want to enjoy this Skyline, but clearly I've either got a complete dud or I'm seriously on the wrong bus with building/wicking it. It can't be this finnicky, surely?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Am I the only one who finds it strange that you know what @Stosta tastes like? Especially since seeing he got a sperm whale tattooed on his arm.


When you walk past someone that has been smoking pipe tobacco, you get the taste in your mouth.

Same thing with @Stosta except it's not pipe tobacco...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Darth Vaper said:


> Well, I'm on the verge of giving up with my Skyline clone...
> This morning I decided to completely disassemble, soak clean, rebuild and rewick. But, even with a few rewicks, I am still getting massive flooding and have now wasted more juice on this thing than it's worth.
> @Rob Fisher - I would love to pick your brain on this some time, when you're around and have some time? I really want to enjoy this Skyline, but clearly I've either got a complete dud or I'm seriously on the wrong bus with building/wicking it. It can't be this finnicky, surely?


I am sorry to hear that you are not coming right with this, please get someone to show you, it did the trick for me. It is a great atty and I am thinking of getting another one, it just does it for me. 

Good luck, and hope after a hands on instruction you are going to have many happy clouds. If after all that you still don't want it, please keep me in mind. But in the same breath I am sure it's going to work out for you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Ok guys. Explanation of @Stosta's taste in the dirty lols thread...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

Room Fogger said:


> What juice are you using, I find the tobacco gunks up more than some of the others.


Yes, tobacco. Bertie's Vapbucco. But I do Moondrops on Ice, blue milk, etc. The sweeter stuff will always gunk up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Well, I'm on the verge of giving up with my Skyline clone...
> This morning I decided to completely disassemble, soak clean, rebuild and rewick. But, even with a few rewicks, I am still getting massive flooding and have now wasted more juice on this thing than it's worth.
> @Rob Fisher - I would love to pick your brain on this some time, when you're around and have some time? I really want to enjoy this Skyline, but clearly I've either got a complete dud or I'm seriously on the wrong bus with building/wicking it. It can't be this finnicky, surely?



Pull in sometime... you must have a DUD!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Great pics and explanations @DaveH !
> Is that 24g?


Close 26g

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Darth Vaper said:


> Well, I'm on the verge of giving up with my Skyline clone...


Nah don't do that.
Maybe you have got a DUD or it come be something simple like a missing o ring. 

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vino1718

Was wondering why the juice flow holes kept going smaller each time I refill until I realized that the tip is the JFC.  No wonder it leaked a drop the 1st time i wicked followed with a few dry hits. Might this be what the other guys experience?

@Darth Vaper @SinnerG


----------



## Stosta

How do I get dragged into being a description for rubbish tasting coils?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Stosta said:


> How do I get dragged into being a description for rubbish tasting coils?!


Ask @Christos , we're not sure either, maybe he can elaborate and shed some light


----------



## Captain Chaos

Stosta said:


> How do I get dragged into being a description for rubbish tasting coils?!


To be, or not to be - that is the question....


----------



## Christos

I told you I wasn't going to take it easy on you anymore @Stosta.

Also "Stosta" sounds like old sock and old sock would presumably taste bad.
"Stosta" also sounds like a word to describe old beard crumbs so henceforth @Stosta will be synonymous with bad tasting coils like @Silver is synonymous with a nicotine overdose.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vino1718

This might have been asked a lot before, but what pg/vg ratio and nic do you guys vape in the skyline? I usually vape 3mg at 70/30 but dont get much flavour or throat hit when MTL. Note this is the 1st time I'm trying out MTL and are used to DLH. I currently have the air disk with 3 holes in.


----------



## Room Fogger

Vino1718 said:


> This might have been asked a lot before, but what pg/vg ratio and nic do you guys vape in the skyline? I usually vape 3mg at 70/30 but dont get much flavour or throat hit when MTL. Note this is the 1st time I'm trying out MTL and are used to DLH. I currently have the air disk with 3 holes in.


@Vino1718 , I use the skyline @2% nic and 70/30 mix for a restricted lung hit with no air disc and it works great for me. On MTL, and the gurus can give better advice here it seems they use a much higher nic level, and may have a higher pg ratio. My mix satisfies me totally, but as we know what works for one doesn't always work for another. Wicking may also influence you flavour, a couple of guys have been having that problem. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG

Right, so in went a 0.4ohm 7-wrap Ni80 non-spaced coil with Cotton Bacon v2 wick which I combed out.
There is definitely a bit of flavour coming through with a non-spaced coil.
I ripped out the CBv2 and used some Muji. This is slightly better.

Juice is Moondrops on Ice and I get the menthol/ice coming through, but very mild. Very muted on the litchi flavour portion. I have to run the device up to 50W to find it. At that temp I'm pretty much burning holes in my lips. Vape still comes through a bit dry. I get a decent amount of vapour out of it, but the flavour is low.

I have messed with power from as low as 10W right up to 50W. I've fooled with changing my draw strength from a slow even draw to a rapid, short pull. Kind of all the same.

So now I have to ask the question: is muted flavour the MTL way? Do you get the same flavour intensity with MTL as you would with a restricted or open DL hit?

I've just pulled the air disc and will see what it's like without a restriction.

Tonight I'll make a 1ohm+ coil with 28awg Kanthal and try again outside of the sub-ohm arena.
Then I'll run even less cotton, not tight in the coil. Any less and I'll just pop the coil in the juice bottle and hit it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@SinnerG , I think one will always get the best flavour from DL *BUT *I get a very nice mtl vape on the Kafun v3 mini and so I compare any other tanks/rts's to it.
Atm, I find that the kayfun outshines the skyline on mtl, but this may very well not be a mtl rta or, most likely, I haven't got the wicking right for mtl.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Beginning to think the same thing regarding this tank not being for MTL. Sad because I looked around and it was definitely being marked as a great MTL tank. I'm going to bring out the Kayfun v5 mini again and compare. 

I have a feeling the only way is for me to resign to being a cloud chucking DLer and quit trying to get a decent tight draw from these things. My bank balance is hating the clouds.

If only I hadn't discovered these awesome damn flavours ... I would be happy if the juice stank like a cigarette from day one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

SinnerG said:


> Beginning to think the same thing regarding this tank not being for MTL. Sad because I looked around and it was definitely being marked as a great MTL tank. I'm going to bring out the Kayfun v5 mini again and compare.
> 
> I have a feeling the only way is for me to resign to being a cloud chucking DLer and quit trying to get a decent tight draw from these things. My bank balance is hating the clouds.
> 
> If only I hadn't discovered these awesome damn flavours ... I would be happy if the juice stank like a cigarette from day one.



Try the siren V2 for MTL. It’s works a charm for me and I’m a very fussy MTL vaper. I need intense throat hit and sharp, crisp flavor. The siren V2 gives me just that on the second smallest air hole. My other MTL set up is a Reo mini with a nofear 14mm rda. Now that’s a kicker for MTL. 3 toots and I’m mellow like jello 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

Amir said:


> Try the siren V2 for MTL. It’s works a charm for me and I’m a very fussy MTL vaper. I need intense throat hit and sharp, crisp flavor. The siren V2 gives me just that on the second smallest air hole. My other MTL set up is a Reo mini with a nofear 14mm rda. Now that’s a kicker for MTL. 3 toots and I’m mellow like jello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed on the siren and second smallest hole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

SinnerG said:


> Beginning to think the same thing regarding this tank not being for MTL. Sad because I looked around and it was definitely being marked as a great MTL tank. I'm going to bring out the Kayfun v5 mini again and compare.
> 
> I have a feeling the only way is for me to resign to being a cloud chucking DLer and quit trying to get a decent tight draw from these things. My bank balance is hating the clouds.
> 
> If only I hadn't discovered these awesome damn flavours ... I would be happy if the juice stank like a cigarette from day one.



I don't think the Skyclone/Skyline was designed for a MTL atty .... best MTL around according the the reviews is the Berserker Mini .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally cracked and ordered a SkyClone from @BumbleBee to see why there are so many of you unhappy with it... I built it with a Coil Company Fused Clapton and wicked it with Titanium Fiber Cotton. Well I'm impressed with the vape...
> View attachment 122263
> 
> 
> I don't use a Skydisc.
> View attachment 122264
> View attachment 122265
> 
> 
> I trim the wicks and then I take off about 40% of the tail diagonally.
> View attachment 122266
> View attachment 122267
> View attachment 122268
> View attachment 122269
> View attachment 122270
> View attachment 122271
> 
> 
> The critical issue when filling is that the juice flow control must be closed completely.
> 
> I will vape on it today and see if there is a discolouration of the juice.


@Rob Fisher, not sure if you reported back on this yet ... but what are you thoughts on the Coppervape SkyClone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> @Rob Fisher, not sure if you reported back on this yet ... but what are you thoughts on the Coppervape SkyClone?



It works well... pity it's a clone and is stolen intellectual property which I feel is really wrong. Designed at great expense and expertise by a master craftsman in Greece only to be copied by the thieving chinese! It really is morally wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

The Chinese have no morals in business. Even the big companies don't care.

Problem is, not every one can pay for the experience. And to tell the truth, I'd rather spend $15 on this to find out I don't like it than $150 to find out I still don't like it. 

So, yeah, call me dodgy but I don't mind a clone. Especially when they are 1:1 clones. And the coppervape is some good machining.

Anyway... I want to try something silly with this tank later. I have a theory, but it's probably wrong and won't work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Vino1718 said:


> This might have been asked a lot before, but what pg/vg ratio and nic do you guys vape in the skyline? I usually vape 3mg at 70/30 but dont get much flavour or throat hit when MTL. Note this is the 1st time I'm trying out MTL and are used to DLH. I currently have the air disk with 3 holes in.



Hi @Vino1718 

My observation in general is that with MTL I need at least 12mg (preferably 18mg) and I prefer 50/50 PG/VG. Perhaps the reason for that is I like more throat hit with MTL. So your preference may vary.

I find putting in a 70VG or anything less than about 9mg in MTL leads to a very low throat hit for me and I don't enjoy it.

I also think that juices with a stronger flavour (ie more flavour intensity) work better in MTL. Lightly flavoured juices designed for big air big power rigs just don't work for me in MTL.

I haven't tried the Skyline in MTL mode yet. Got stuck on its glorious restricted lung vape. For that I can do 70/30 and lower flavour and lower nic. But I like to add some menthol for that burn. Burn baby burn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Hi @Vino1718
> 
> My observation in general is that with MTL I need at least 12mg (preferably 18mg) and I prefer 50/50 PG/VG. Perhaps the reason for that is I like more throat hit with MTL. So your preference may vary.
> 
> I find putting in a 70VG or anything less than about 9mg in MTL leads to a very low throat hit for me and I don't enjoy it.
> 
> I also think that juices with a stronger flavour (ie more flavour intensity) work better in MTL. Lightly flavoured juices designed for big air big power rigs just don't work for me in MTL.
> 
> I haven't tried the Skyline in MTL mode yet. Got stuck on its glorious restricted lung vape. For that I can do 70/30 and lower flavour and lower nic. But I like to add some menthol for that burn. Burn baby burn


Starting to feel your menthol affliction @Silver , got some from Vapour mountain, added 1% to some tobacco juice that wasn't too great, quite enjoyable now. Should have done 2% and gotten a liter of it and not just 10 ml's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Starting to feel your menthol affliction @Silver , got some from Vapour mountain, added 1% to some tobacco juice that wasn't too great, quite enjoyable now. Should have done 2% and gotten a liter of it and not just 10 ml's



Lol @Room Fogger 
It was @Andre that taught me about the menthol additive.
And I love VM's menthol for this purpose
Have added it to many juices (both good ones and okay ones) and the result is usually positive.
Happy menthol days!

I just love it - those 10ml bottles go quickly in my cave 
I think @Rob Fisher 's XXX pipeline from Vapour Mountain has a small extra menthol pipe routing from Dbn to Jhb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Lol @Room Fogger
> It was @Andre that taught me about the menthol additive.
> And I love VM's menthol for this purpose
> Have added it to many juices (both good ones and okay ones) and the result is usually positive.
> Happy menthol days!
> 
> I just love it - those 10ml bottles go quickly in my cave
> I think @Rob Fisher 's XXX pipeline from Vapour Mountain has a small extra menthol pipe routing from Dbn to Jhb


I think I agree about the pipeline, that and a dedicated jet from DHL. Will have to get some more menthol fast, this stuff is not going to last, it's just too nice, otherwise I think I will go mental!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> I think I agree about the pipeline, that and a dedicated jet from DHL. Will have to get some more menthol fast, this stuff is not going to last, it's just too nice, otherwise I think I will go mental!



@Rob Fisher has a CODE RED when he gets down to about 400ml of XXX
I get a CODE RED when my menthol gets down to 40ml

Once I thought I had ordered from Oupa and had several backup bottles in the cupboard and a few in my main "vaping pitstop station". So I had to go replenish and when I opened the cupboard it was bare. I swore I ordered more menthol but my mind was playing tricks on me. I nearly went mental. I mean I had about 20ml of menthol which would comfortably last me a while - but I dropped everything and even missed some scheduled work things to get more menthol. It was crazy. 2 days later I was happy again.

Which reminds me, I better go check that cupboard.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG

What's the opinion on using ws-23 and menthol together? I'm looking to start my DIY adventure soon. Bank called, said it has to happen. 

New build in the skyclone. 1.3-1.4 ohm 2.5mm 28awg Kanthal non-spaced coil. Using one of the slotted air discs just to narrow the air opening, wide enough to cover complete 7 wrap coil and a little air around the edges. Wicked with Muji cotton, thinned the tails quite a bit. Going from as low as 9W to 20W (almost instant burning cotton taste at 20W with air full open). Around 15W and I get some of the litchi/mango sweetness coming through from the Moondrops. Mostly soft menthol. Not so much dryness as before. No cotton taste most of the time now.

I think now it needs more cotton in the coil, I might have run too little through. Let me make a Scottish roll quick and see how that goes. Maybe move to the smaller slotted air disc afterwards as this is just too loose for where I'd like to be on this.

Oh well ... There goes the night, and probably a lot of juice with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

SinnerG said:


> What's the opinion on using ws-23 and menthol together? I'm looking to start my DIY adventure soon. Bank called, said it has to happen.


Not a problem. I have used 1.0% WS-23(30%) with 0.5% FA Artic Menthol to good icy effect. Not to be used with delicate flavours, it will mute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Andre said:


> Not a problem. I have used 1.0% WS-23(30%) with 0.5% FA Artic Menthol to good icy effect. Not to be used with delicate flavours, it will mute.


I'm looking at first DIY juice being along the lines of Moondrops, so litchi and mango. I love this stuff in a dripper. I go through it like crazy. 

W.r.t juice consumption and completely off topic ... Colleague brought in a melon/menthol juice today and showed me how little he used since Saturday. I don't understand how he can use so little on a dead rabbit rda at 50-100W. The secret: smoke cigs at the same time.  What's the point?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys please move this DIY Juice discussion to the DIY threads...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SinnerG

2 miles?!?!? How big are these forums?!?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SinnerG

Hmmm... I don't think I should give up on my skyclone. I just rebuilt my EHPro Bachelor II and my SXK Kayfun v5 mini, then using the same juice and I get the same blyegh flavour on all. Cotton Bacon in the Bachelor and Muji in the v5, so it's clearly not cotton. 

Checked both and no burning of cotton. Combed both wicks and not stuffed into juice wells. Cotton is nice and wet so things are wicking fine.

I need a ultrasonic cleaner. Vodka soak, then dishwashing liquid clean and thorough rinse in filtered water might not be cutting it.

Surely if there was something wrong with my taste buds then my wasp nano works taste similar, and so would my colleague's Geekvape RTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SinnerG said:


> Hmmm... I don't think I should give up on my skyclone. I just rebuilt my EHPro Bachelor II and my SXK Kayfun v5 mini, then using the same juice and I get the same blyegh flavour on all. Cotton Bacon in the Bachelor and Muji in the v5, so it's clearly not cotton.
> 
> Checked both and no burning of cotton. Combed both wicks and not stuffed into juice wells. Cotton is nice and wet so things are wicking fine.
> 
> I need a ultrasonic cleaner. Vodka soak, then dishwashing liquid clean and thorough rinse in filtered water might not be cutting it.
> 
> Surely if there was something wrong with my taste buds then my wasp nano works taste similar, and so would my colleague's Geekvape RTA?


This is actually good news, with the bad, but now you can work out what the cause is and really enjoy the Skyclone, vapers tongue comes to mind, maybe some more coffee and a really strong menthol to accompany your other preparations with the tanks? Or it may just be good old hay fever or sinus contributing. Did you use the same juice in the Wasp and geekvape?
Good luck and looking forward to happy clouds for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Yes, same juice in wasp, but not in Geekvape RTA. Moondrops on Ice. Strong menthol/ice juice. I know this juice very well by now. It resets taste senses very well.

The wasp puts out the full flavour of this juice as I know it. The tanks are putting out a similar taste to each other. The Bachelor we fantastic with this juice, but not now. Will try and find someone in the area with an ultrasonic cleaner. There's some flavour lingering in them perhaps that even a 20 vodka soak didn't fix.

No, don't have sinus issues. Unless you mean the ability to breath/smell again since I quit smoking.  Other changes going on, but that's for another thread.

So, yeah, going to pack the tanks and find a proper cleaner for them before I try again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Keep on going Boet, exclude one thing at a time until you find the culprit. Most probably something small stuffing up the experience! 

At least you can put the vodka to medicinal use now to make you feel better!


----------



## SinnerG

I ain't drinking that vodka. 

Where is a good place to buy proper isopropyl alcohol? Not sure about the pharmacy stuff as it's sometimes "rubbing alcohol" which I understand might contain some oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

SinnerG said:


> I ain't drinking that vodka.
> 
> Where is a good place to buy proper isopropyl alcohol? Not sure about the pharmacy stuff as it's sometimes "rubbing alcohol" which I understand might contain some oil.




@SinnerG , I bought some genuine stuff from the pharmacy at N1 City.
They do question why you want to buy it but I'm a long term customer and they know me well so had no problem.
I just told them I use it to clean computer boards and the inside of my printer.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Do you have an ultrasonic cleaner @SinnerG ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

DaveH said:


> Nah don't do that.
> Maybe you have got a DUD or it come be something simple like a missing o ring.
> 
> Dave


@DaveH - thank you for this. It was indeed a missing o-ring that was causing the flooding for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG

Christos said:


> Do you have an ultrasonic cleaner @SinnerG ?


No, not yet. I would like to get one, but I've spent all my money on juice this month.

What I have done with the Bachelor tank is just vape the thing to death. After a couple of tanks the weird taste has just about reduced. It's one way of cleaning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

Right ... so I made up some twisted 28awg Kanthal and made a non-spaced 2.5mm 6-wrap coil, wicked with some Muji.
I gots flavour!  Not as strong as on the Bachelor and of course not like the Wasp Nano (dripper, so will never be, I guess), but not that terrible dry flavour as before.

Also had the twisted 28awg in my Wasp Nano and it was fantastic. Then popped in some 26/32 clapton, 2.5mm 5 wrap in the Wasp and it has been fantastic. So last night I made a similar coil for the Skyclone and added some combed out cotton. Yes, I can taste the flavour of the juice (SNLV 18 Ice), but it so meh and muted again and often puts out a watery taste.

I think I'm done with this tank now and time to move onto a proper MTL RTA.
Right now I'm churning through juice on the RDA, but this is more a fault of the juice being so bloody fantastic. 

Going to let the Skyclone move on, as well as the Kayfun v5 mini clone.
Don't really want to as both are such beautiful bits of CNC machining to look at. The Skyline design is so spot on and clean compared to the garish RTA designs I see. But too much effort is too much effort.

Perhaps my big mistake here as a new vaper is having picked up a RDA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

SinnerG said:


> Right ... so I made up some twisted 28awg Kanthal and made a non-spaced 2.5mm 6-wrap coil, wicked with some Muji.
> I gots flavour!  Not as strong as on the Bachelor and of course not like the Wasp Nano (dripper, so will never be, I guess), but not that terrible dry flavour as before.
> 
> Also had the twisted 28awg in my Wasp Nano and it was fantastic. Then popped in some 26/32 clapton, 2.5mm 5 wrap in the Wasp and it has been fantastic. So last night I made a similar coil for the Skyclone and added some combed out cotton. Yes, I can taste the flavour of the juice (SNLV 18 Ice), but it so meh and muted again and often puts out a watery taste.
> 
> I think I'm done with this tank now and time to move onto a proper MTL RTA.
> Right now I'm churning through juice on the RDA, but this is more a fault of the juice being so bloody fantastic.
> 
> Going to let the Skyclone move on, as well as the Kayfun v5 mini clone.
> Don't really want to as both are such beautiful bits of CNC machining to look at. The Skyline design is so spot on and clean compared to the garish RTA designs I see. But too much effort is too much effort.
> 
> Perhaps my big mistake here as a new vaper is having picked up a RDA.


And here I was going to buy one but...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

SinnerG said:


> Right ... so I made up some twisted 28awg Kanthal and made a non-spaced 2.5mm 6-wrap coil, wicked with some Muji.
> I gots flavour!  Not as strong as on the Bachelor and of course not like the Wasp Nano (dripper, so will never be, I guess), but not that terrible dry flavour as before.
> 
> Also had the twisted 28awg in my Wasp Nano and it was fantastic. Then popped in some 26/32 clapton, 2.5mm 5 wrap in the Wasp and it has been fantastic. So last night I made a similar coil for the Skyclone and added some combed out cotton. Yes, I can taste the flavour of the juice (SNLV 18 Ice), but it so meh and muted again and often puts out a watery taste.
> 
> I think I'm done with this tank now and time to move onto a proper MTL RTA.
> Right now I'm churning through juice on the RDA, but this is more a fault of the juice being so bloody fantastic.
> 
> Going to let the Skyclone move on, as well as the Kayfun v5 mini clone.
> Don't really want to as both are such beautiful bits of CNC machining to look at. The Skyline design is so spot on and clean compared to the garish RTA designs I see. But too much effort is too much effort.
> 
> Perhaps my big mistake here as a new vaper is having picked up a RDA.


Pm me if you decide to sell it. Maybe I’ll give it a crack and see if I’m as awesome as my mommy told me I was as a child.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Paul33 said:


> Pm me if you decide to sell it. Maybe I’ll give it a crack and see if I’m as awesome as my mommy told me I was as a child.



Do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Pm me if you decide to sell it. Maybe I’ll give it a crack and see if I’m as awesome as my mommy told me I was as a child.


Well if you do, you will realize your mother was a very thruthfull person, if you were good, very good.  OR that she was lying through her teeth in that regard but the Skyline will be good, very good, bordering on the excellent and awaesome range.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> Do it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enabler!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Well if you do, you will realize your mother was a very thruthfull person, if you were good, very good.  OR that she was lying through her teeth in that regard but the Skyline will be good, very good, bordering on the excellent and awaesome range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Room Fogger said:


> Well if you do, you will realize your mother was a very thruthfull person, if you were good, very good.  OR that she was lying through her teeth in that regard but the Skyline will be good, very good, bordering on the excellent and awaesome range.



My mom said I was a mistake, so I guess that worked out well. 

No, seriously, she said that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

Got you, you SOB! HAha! 

Kanthal 3mm 6 wraps non-spaced coil coming out at 1.18ohms, some Muji combed out enough that the wick is an easy move in the coil and juiced up with TKO Lime Milk and it's finally giving me the flavour I taste in the Wasp Nano. Of course not intense like the Wasp, but finally "No other stuff" (Louis Gossett Jr). Good at up to 25W on this coil, could do with more moisture. Tried 30W, but it's instant dry hit with such loose cotton. 

It's a airy draw, but the flavour is finally there. I'm using the air disc which is basically just a liner for the air port, plenty of air on either side of the coil. So what I might try now is using a narrower air disc and get tighter flow and see what I get.

You see, this is how it works around here. It's been especially effective on computers when they go a little weird: Just threaten them.

I'm going to let it sit for another 10 minutes, then have a vape again and see. Then I'll pull the deck and try a tighter air disc. Hopefully it doesn't give me the same crap as before.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Well, I just thought I’d let you guys know that I can finally say that the Skyline is a winner RTA...
After stopping the leaking, which was due to the missing O-ring, things were better. But it’s only now that I’ve used a Framed Staple Alien from @smilelykumeeinit that it is really shining! I can now highly recommend this setup to anyone on the fence, or anyone battling to get decent flavour from this atty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> Well, I just thought I’d let you guys know that I can finally say that the Skyline is a winner RTA...
> After stopping the leaking, which was due to the missing O-ring, things were better. But it’s only now that I’ve used a Framed Staple Alien from @smilelykumeeinit that it is really shining! I can now highly recommend this setup to anyone on the fence, or anyone battling to get decent flavour from this atty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah bugger @Darth Vaper now I must get one to see what the hype is about. 

Expect the bill in the post...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Ah bugger @Darth Vaper now I must get one to see what the hype is about.
> 
> Expect the bill in the post...


Just please don't send me one,  I'm getting enough of them at this stage with the medical aid not paying their dues, sometimes wonder why I pay them? 

All of the accounts will be going into a lucky draw, and the ones that are nicest to me will be paid first. For the rest, a SMS saying you were not chosen this month, but good behavior wil ensure you are added to the top of the draw next month. Nasty ones will not be included in the draw!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Just please don't send me one,  I'm getting enough of them at this stage with the medical aid not paying their dues, sometimes wonder why I pay them?
> 
> All of the accounts will be going into a lucky draw, and the ones that are nicest to me will be paid first. For the rest, a SMS saying you were not chosen this month, but good behavior wil ensure you are added to the top of the draw next month. Nasty ones will not be included in the draw!


Medical aid is the pits.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Carnival

Reviving this thread because I finally got my Skyclone. Will throw in a build this evening and report back!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Carnival said:


> Reviving this thread because I finally got my Skyclone. Will throw in a build this evening and report back!


Once you find the right build for what you want from it you will wonder why you waited so long to get one. I will own up that I have multiple ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

Room Fogger said:


> Once you find the right build for what you want from it you will wonder why you waited so long to get one. I will own up that I have multiple ones



Excellent to hear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Carnival said:


> Excellent to hear!


You will be really glad you did. It is the only RTA which I still use on a regular basis. I use it without any of the discs with simple round wire builds. Great flavour. Being the lazy ba....d I am I never bother to close the juice flow when I refill. On the odd occasion when it leaks I turn it horizontally and lightly blow the leaked juice out. For me, this solves the only real negative aspect of the Skyclone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Mine is a love/hate relationship , if you get the wicking right it's great but get it wrong eish dry hit street ....
Too little and it gurgles like a 70's fluffer  
But I will persevere as this tank is what got me back into RTAs ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Daniel said:


> Mine is a love/hate relationship , if you get the wicking right it's great but get it wrong eish dry hit street ....
> Too little and it gurgles like a 70's fluffer
> But I will persevere as this tank is what got me back into RTAs ....


The reason I sold mine... now my dvarw is king of the castle!


----------



## Carnival

Popped my build in and I’m ready to go!! Aaand... I forgot to take pics as I was building.  

I used Ni80 fused clapton wire, 2.5mm ID and 9 wraps which came out to 0.9ohms. I didn’t use an air disk for the first build, wanted to experience this RTA as is. 

I have @BumbleBee ’s The King’s Breakfast in the tank, and first impressions are..

Gosh, this is pretty good! 

First thing I noticed is the flavours are crisp in the Skyclone.  Picking up each flavour in this juice at a slightly more pronounced level is really lovely.. 

Vaping at 15W and really pleased with the results.

I’m also impressed with the Ni80 fused clapton wire, because I’ve tried it in the past with little to no success but for my first Skyclone build, this wire seems to be working quite well!

Overall, I am very happy. I would definitely like to try other builds to see which one I feel is best for it, this RTA has so much potential and I do see it becoming a favourite of mine. Winner winner chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @Carnival 

I havent tried @BumbleBee 's The King's Breakfast - but I agree the Skyline gives a very crisp vape.
For me, the Skyline makes my fruity menthols shine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Carnival said:


> Popped my build in and I’m ready to go!! Aaand... I forgot to take pics as I was building.
> 
> I used Ni80 fused clapton wire, 2.5mm ID and 9 wraps which came out to 0.9ohms. I didn’t use an air disk for the first build, wanted to experience this RTA as is.
> 
> I have @BumbleBee ’s The King’s Breakfast in the tank, and first impressions are..
> 
> Gosh, this is pretty good!
> 
> First thing I noticed is the flavours are crisp in the Skyclone.  Picking up each flavour in this juice at a slightly more pronounced level is really lovely..
> 
> Vaping at 15W and really pleased with the results.
> 
> I’m also impressed with the Ni80 fused clapton wire, because I’ve tried it in the past with little to no success but for my first Skyclone build, this wire seems to be working quite well!
> 
> Overall, I am very happy. I would definitely like to try other builds to see which one I feel is best for it, this RTA has so much potential and I do see it becoming a favourite of mine. Winner winner chicken dinner!


Told you so!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

I've had absolutely no leaking so far. Definitely a well behaved RTA!

For the next build, I have some @smilelykumeenit coils waiting to be used, and something tells me the Skyclone plus Smilely's coils will be a huge win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Carnival said:


> I've had absolutely no leaking so far. Definitely a well behaved RTA!
> 
> For the next build, I have some @smilelykumeenit coils waiting to be used, and something tells me the Skyclone plus Smilely's coils will be a huge win.


Dam, you beat me to it. I want to get some from him as well, please let me know how that goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, you beat me to it. I want to get some from him as well, please let me know how that goes.



Will do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Eish! 

I popped in one of Smilely's Framed Staple Alien coils, took a few vapes on it and got very little flavour. I know it isn't the coil, it's probably my placement so here's a pic of it before I pulsed & wicked:




I'm thinking it's a little too low? 

I went back to my fused clapton wire and wrapped a slightly spaced coil. 2.5mm ID. Flavour is a lot better. 

I want to persist with Smilely's coil though, because I know from experience his coils give excellent results!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Carnival said:


> Eish!
> 
> I popped in one of Smilely's Framed Staple Alien coils, took a few vapes on it and got very little flavour. I know it isn't the coil, it's probably my placement so here's a pic of it before I pulsed & wicked:
> 
> View attachment 132754
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's a little too low?
> 
> I went back to my fused clapton wire and wrapped a slightly spaced coil. 2.5mm ID. Flavour is a lot better.
> 
> I want to persist with Smilely's coil though, because I know from experience his coils give excellent results!



Yes from my experience you want the coil basically 1/4 to 1/2-way sticking out above the posts. That way the air get's time to travel under and around the coil. Also try the biggest airdisk I found without a disk the flavour can be muted you need more directed airflow which the disks help with.

OH and wicking , less is more no fluffing needed just needs to touch the base of the juice well no need to cram it in. You might get some gurgling initially as you open the juice control but that seems to go away after a few puffs. Just going of memory here as I haven't built the Skyclone in ages....HTH

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Thank you! @Daniel will try that. Yes, I noticed the gurgling at first but it does go away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Came right with Smilely's coil! Aaaaand.. we're back in business!  Much much better!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival

Gurgling started becoming a problem. Just when I was about to throw in the towel I tried one this thing...

Filled it from the bottom, and BAM no more gurgling!  Happy tank, and happy owner! 

Hope everyone is having an excellent Sunday afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

